# Feb 1 Rate increase!



## Chris Freeland

I am surprised that this has not bean discussed on this site, it has bean on satelliteguys.com since Fridays dealer talk recap was posted. 

At 100 going up $2 to $34.99 and name changed to Classic Bronze 100.
At 100 Plus up $2 to $39.99 and will become Classic Bronze 100 Plus.
At 200 goes up $3 to $47.99 and will become Classic Silver 200.
AT 250 goes up $3 to $57.99 and will become Classic Gold 250.
AEP goes up $3 to $97.99 and will become Classic AEP.
Locals will remain a $5 add on.
Each corresponding Turbo HD add on will remain $10.
Dish Latino Bonus pack add on still $13.99.

Dish Latino goes up $2 without locals goes down $3 with locals, name changed to Dish Latino Classico. All other Dish Latino packs without locals will go up $3 and with locals down $2, it appears locals will be No Charge on all Mexico and Latino packs. No change on new Dish Mexico package or either American or Latino Welcome packs or Dish Family. 
HBO and Playboy up $1 to $15.99, all other premium movie channels no price change.

Here is where the rate increases get expensive, the Turbo HD standalone packs:
Turbo HD Bronze goes up $5 to $29.99.
Turbo HD Silver goes up $7 to $39.99.
Turbo HD Gold goes up $10 to $49.99. 
Turbo HD Platinum remains a $10 add on.
Dish DVR Advantage packs:
DDA 100 up $5 to $44.99.
DDA 200 up $8 to $57.99.
DDA 250 up $8 to $67.99.
DDA TurboHD Bronze up $5 to $39.99. 
DDA Turbo HD Silver up $10 to $49.99.
DDA Turbo HD Gold up $10 to $59.99.
Dish Latino Plus DVR Up $2 to $39.99.
Dish Latino Dos DVR and Dish LatinoMax HD no change.
The extra receiver and DVR service fee are now combined into a single $10 for additional SD DVR receivers and $12 on extra HD DVR receivers for DDA packs only. DDA Premium add ons are now the same as the non DDA packs: 2= $22 now, 3=$31 now, all others are the same.

I am not surprised by the yearly increase, but I am shocked at the amounts of some of those increases, especially during a recession.


----------



## Calvin Carrigan

If you own your reciever do you still pay additional reciever fees?


----------



## jclewter79

Calvin Carrigan said:


> If you own your reciever do you still pay additional reciever fees?


Yes, just as you always have.


----------



## James Long

Calvin Carrigan said:


> If you own your reciever do you still pay additional reciever fees?


Yes.

Owned receivers are billed as an additional receiver fee of $5 for SD or $7 for HD.
Leased receivers are billed the same amount as a "lease fee" with no outlet fee.

I don't see the increases as too bad ... last year we had $2/$3 increases for all the AT packages. The DishDVR Advantage packages were price guaranteed for the past two years so what appears to be big jumps is really a two year increase catching up with what normal customers are paying. I expect that they will once again be price guaranteed (through 2011).

The big hit is on the TurboHD packages ... DISH probably should have just introduced the packages at the new prices instead of doing an increase. They could have done an "introductory offer" through February at a reduced price but a jump a few months after introduction does look bad.

But for most customers we're talking a $3 increase. Even AEP customer (with or without HD) are only going to see a $3 increase.
BTW: HBO and Playboy last increased in 2006 ... the other three premiums last increased in 2007 and are staying the same.

BTW: I have the increases in chart form available here -
http://jameslong.name/feb2009.html

My only other complaint about the price increase is why DISH always seems to go first! DirecTV and cable companies will have their increases. DISH just seems to take an extra hit by announcing theirs early.


----------



## jclewter79

The increases are steep but, if I remember correctly the DDA packs were locked in last year so these steep increases really cover 2 years. Looks like I get $8 dollars for the AT 250 and $1 for HBO but, I was given $10 off a month for a year last August so, I am pretty much square until then.


----------



## blooker68

Maybe the new FCC commissioner will finally mandate a la carte and the rest of us can stop subsidizing ESPN viewers.


----------



## Chris Freeland

James Long said:


> Yes.
> 
> BTW: I have the increases in chart form available here -
> http://jameslong.name/feb2009.html


Thanks for the great chart James.


----------



## b315653

Am I looking at this right?

DVR Advantage 200 = 57.99

200 package 47.99 + 5.99 DVR Fee =53.98

Whats the Advantage now? Wayne


----------



## James Long

b315653 said:


> Am I looking at this right?
> 
> DVR Advantage 200 = 57.99
> 
> 200 package 47.99 + 5.99 DVR Fee =53.98
> 
> Whats the Advantage now? Wayne


DishDVR Advantage is the base package PLUS locals PLUS one DVR fee ...
$47.99 + $5.00 + $5.98 = $58.97 ... the package saves you $0.98

When introduced in 2007 the package also saved people $0.98 - but there is a price guarantee in place so in 2008 when non Advantage customers saw an increase DishDVR advantage customers had a $3.98 or $5.98 discount. I expect we'll see another price guarantee starting in February ... but even without it, you're saving nearly a dollar.


----------



## brant

wow; this makes my reason for choosing dish over directv pointless. my package will now be $60/mo, (double!!!) exactly what i was avoiding with directv, and they've even got more channels. i wonder what, if any, rate changes directv will have.


----------



## James Long

brant said:


> wow; this makes my reason for choosing dish over directv pointless. my package will now be $60/mo, (double!!!) exactly what i was avoiding with directv, and they've even got more channels. i wonder what, if any, rate changes directv will have.


Last year DirecTV raised their base rates $3-$5 ... I don't see why it would not go up again.

Doubling to $60? There are no $30 increases in play here. Are you increasing your subscription level or misreading the increases?


----------



## HobbyTalk

Also heard that your first dual-tuner receiver no longer has to be hooked up to phone/broadband to avoid the $5 fee.


----------



## James Long

Also the "no HD" fee is dropping from $7 to $5.


----------



## calgary2800

What about us with HD Absolute ?


----------



## jclewter79

brant said:


> wow; this makes my reason for choosing dish over directv pointless. my package will now be $60/mo, (double!!!) exactly what i was avoiding with directv, and they've even got more channels. i wonder what, if any, rate changes directv will have.


D* raises prices in March. They have not announced how much their increases will be this year yet but, they did say in their investors conference call that will be an increase even though they have lowered their retrans cost over the past year. There is a very long and interesting thread about it over at the D* part of this forum.


----------



## jclewter79

calgary2800 said:


> What about us with HD Absolute ?


They said nothing about ya'll in the retailer chat. The general though is that the price will stay the same for it but, no new channels will be added to that package from here on out.


----------



## dennispap

This is what i have
Dec 08 - Jan 07 DishDVR Advantage, You Saved $5.98! 49.99
dishHD with 3 Premium Package 50.00 ( 250/Starz/Showtime)
DHA Leased Receiver 7.00 (vip 211)

So is my bill going up
"DDA 250 up $8"
PLUS Another $10.00 for my gold/platnum Hd?
If so that is a $18.00 per month increase! 
I hope i am reading that wrong. If it does go up that much, my 2 movie channels will have to go, and i guess i will save 2.00 per month.


----------



## space86

dennispap said:


> This is what i have
> Dec 08 - Jan 07 DishDVR Advantage, You Saved $5.98! 49.99
> dishHD with 3 Premium Package 50.00 ( 250/Starz/Showtime)
> DHA Leased Receiver 7.00 (vip 211)
> 
> So is my bill going up
> "DDA 250 up $8"
> PLUS Another $10.00 for my gold/platnum Hd?
> If so that is a $18.00 per month increase!
> I hope i am reading that wrong. If it does go up that much, my 2 movie channels will have to go, and i guess i will save 2.00 per month.


I will keep HBO new season of Big Love.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The "standard" increase is the standard one we've come to expect.

The biggest hit is on the TurboHD HD-only packages. That's a 6/half-dozen scenario, since a $10 increase is a big one there... but also still $15+ cheaper than the corresponding SD+TurboHD add-on would cost, and since Dish is the only company offering these "HD-only" packages, they are still much cheaper than the competition.

Sucks... but would suck worse if you switched to a different company, so I'm guessing they are banking on that.


----------



## brant

James Long said:


> Last year DirecTV raised their base rates $3-$5 ... I don't see why it would not go up again.
> 
> Doubling to $60? There are no $30 increases in play here. Are you increasing your subscription level or misreading the increases?


i have absolute.

at the new rates, that package will be $60/mo vs. my current $30. the only channel gained would be RSN.

i understand i am grandfathered for now, but it has been said we won't receive new channels and to get the comparable package we'll have to go gold+platinum @ $60/mo.


----------



## jclewter79

brant said:


> i have absolute.
> 
> at the new rates, that package will be $60/mo vs. my current $30. the only channel gained would be RSN.
> 
> i understand i am grandfathered for now, but it has been said we won't receive new channels and to get the comparable package we'll have to go gold+platinum @ $60/mo.


This true but, if it were me I would wait until they actually add some channels before I pulled the trigger on upgrading to that package. Also, with the metal packages you won't get any mpeg 2 counterparts so any non VIP receivers you might have will either need to be upgraded or shut off.


----------



## Jim5506

I see no new HD channels in the next two years that would be important enough for me to give up my HD Absolute for a package that costs $30 more.

I'll cling to HD Absolute until they pry my fingers off of it one digit at a time, hell, I may stick with it for 10 years.


----------



## GravelChan

dennispap said:


> This is what i have
> Dec 08 - Jan 07 DishDVR Advantage, You Saved $5.98! 49.99
> dishHD with 3 Premium Package 50.00 ( 250/Starz/Showtime)
> DHA Leased Receiver 7.00 (vip 211)
> 
> So is my bill going up
> "DDA 250 up $8"
> PLUS Another $10.00 for my gold/platnum Hd?
> If so that is a $18.00 per month increase!
> I hope i am reading that wrong. If it does go up that much, my 2 movie channels will have to go, and i guess i will save 2.00 per month.


If I read it right the DVR Advantage package for DVR250 is listed separately from the DVR200...... In other words the extra $10 (premium for 250) is included in the listing and not a separate premium charge. I think your bill will go up $8......
Remember I said think........


----------



## Jon Ellis

Glad to see Welcome Pack is still being listed (I assume it'll be discontinued at some point after 2/17/2009 because it seems too good to last forever, and they don't list it on their website). I'm getting most of my favorite channels without having to subsidize ESPN, FOX News, Disney, Lifetime, and the other pricy stuff!


----------



## James Long

GravelChan said:


> If I read it right the DVR Advantage package for DVR250 is listed separately from the DVR200...... In other words the extra $10 (premium for 250) is included in the listing and not a separate premium charge. I think your bill will go up $8......
> Remember I said think........


You think correctly.

People with SD packages are seeing the lowest increases ... $2/$3 for those who don't have DDA (and have already been paying the 2008 rate increase) and $5/$8 for those with DDA (currently paying Feb 2007 rates).

There are NO CHANGES in the cost of HD as an add on to the AT soon to be "Classic" packages.

TurboHD ... that is another issue. The packages reflect a $15 or $18 savings over buying "Classic" packages and adding HD ... a nice savings for those who don't want the SD only channels. Less than the $18 to $25 savings TurboHD provides today but as more channels become HD there will be more channels actually IN the TurboHD packages.

HD Absolute is grandfathered. There are probably a few subs out there still on the DishHD $9.99 package ... getting seven channels for $9.99 instead of upgrading to a $10.00 Bronze/Silver/Gold HD package. When they do upgrade they will lose HDNet Movies (or pay $10 more to keep it). It was probably a mistake for DISH to offer Absolute at such a low price or to add ANY channels to it ... but perhaps you can consider it your "introductory offer" ... you have saved half off of the price of "TurboHD Gold w/Platinum HD".


----------



## James Long

Jon Ellis said:


> Glad to see Welcome Pack is still being listed (I assume it'll be discontinued at some point after 2/17/2009 because it seems too good to last forever, and they don't list it on their website). I'm getting most of my favorite channels without having to subsidize ESPN, FOX News, Disney, Lifetime, and the other pricy stuff!


I really wish DISH would acknowledge both "Welcome" packages on their website but you have to go into press releases to find any mention of them. I suppose they really don't want to sell them, but a $9.99/$14.99 "lifeline" satellite service would be a good offering in these tough times.


----------



## puckwithahalo

James Long said:


> You think correctly.
> 
> There are probably a few subs out there still on the DishHD $9.99 package ... getting seven channels for $9.99 instead of upgrading to a $10.00 Bronze/Silver/Gold HD package.


The Legacy HD package got dropped for all customer's recently (within the last couple weeks, I can remember specifically.


----------



## James Long

puckwithahalo said:


> The Legacy HD package got dropped for all customer's recently (within the last couple weeks, I can remember specifically.


I know the last MPEG2 channels were snuffed out, but I didn't realize that the last subscribers were knocked off of the package. There was a brief time that one could get a 411 (ViP-211) and subscribe to HDPack for $9.99 (Nov or Dec 2006 through Jan 31, 2007). It is also possible that subscribers upgraded MPEG2 HD equipment to MPEG4 without changing packages.

I had a friend I was using as a "test" for this. He has a ViP-211 and still subscribed to the $9.99 HDPack. He finally caved in a couple of months ago and paid the penny more for a modern HD pack. He was not asked or forced by DISH to make that change. He was VERY happy from Feb 2007 through Feb 2008 to not have to pay for Voom. The few HDPack channels were enough for him ...


----------



## phrelin

I can only understand it broken down like my current bill (before taxes):
_
.......................................................2008.......2009_
DishDVR Advantage, You Saved $5.98!....49.99.......57.99
DISH Network DVR Service Fee................5.98.........5.98
Leased Receiver Fee..............................7.00.........7.00
dishHD with 3 Premium Package..............50.00.......51.00

Totals..............................................112.97....121.97

That equals an 8% increase. I kind of expected this.

Buried in that $50 is three premiums and the two HD fees. Probably will dump PlatinumHD and Starz saving $19.

But as I understand it, if I dropped to DVR Advantage TurboHD Silver, I'd pay $49.99 instead of $57.99. So I'd save only $8.00 and lose all the channels still not HD? I'll probably keep them.


----------



## kb7oeb

$5 voom pak was dropped from my account when it went mpeg4 even though I had an mpeg4 box.

Now that the Bronze package is $30, the same price as HD Absolute I would not be surprised to find the extra channels in Absolute missing from our subscriptions next February.

When the Turbo packages were introduced the talk was HD Absolute customers would only be grandfathered until 2/1/09, the same date existing customers are eligible to change to TurboHD.



James Long said:


> I know the last MPEG2 channels were snuffed out, but I didn't realize that the last subscribers were knocked off of the package. There was a brief time that one could get a 411 (ViP-211) and subscribe to HDPack for $9.99 (Nov or Dec 2006 through Jan 31, 2007). It is also possible that subscribers upgraded MPEG2 HD equipment to MPEG4 without changing packages.
> 
> I had a friend I was using as a "test" for this. He has a ViP-211 and still subscribed to the $9.99 HDPack. He finally caved in a couple of months ago and paid the penny more for a modern HD pack. He was not asked or forced by DISH to make that change. He was VERY happy from Feb 2007 through Feb 2008 to not have to pay for Voom. The few HDPack channels were enough for him ...


He should have been charged the $7 HD enable fee nullifying the savings


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> I can only understand it broken down like my current bill (before taxes):
> _
> .......................................................2008.......2009_
> DishDVR Advantage, You Saved $5.98!....49.99.......57.99
> DISH Network DVR Service Fee................5.98.........5.98
> Leased Receiver Fee..............................7.00.........7.00
> dishHD with 3 Premium Package..............50.00.......51.00
> 
> Totals..............................................112.97....121.97
> 
> That equals an 8% increase. I kind of expected this.
> 
> Buried in that $50 is three premiums and the two HD fees. Probably will dump PlatinumHD and Starz saving $19.
> 
> But as I understand it, if I dropped to DVR Advantage TurboHD Silver, I'd pay $49.99 instead of $57.99. So I'd save only $8.00 and lose all the channels still not HD? I'll probably keep them.


Actually a new part of DDA is your second HD DVR will only cost you $12 ... so you're saving 98c there (the dollar you are losing on the third premium).

You're giving too many options not to math them out to discover the answer -
Today as outlined: $112.97

February 2009:
1) No package changes - $120.99; $8.02 price increase

2) Drop Platinum & Starz saving $19 - $101.99; pay $10.98 less than today

3) Drop SD for DDA TurboHD Silver and keep Platinum & Starz -
DDA Turbo HD Silver ($49.99) + 3 premiums ($31) + Platinum ($10) + 2nd DVR ($12) = $102.99
Save $18 on February's bill by dropping SD (1 vs 3) or $9.98 less than today

If the SDs not in HD are not worth $18 it is a decent way to save money.


----------



## James Long

kb7oeb said:


> He should have been charged the $7 HD enable fee nullifying the savings


Why? The $9.99 HDPack was a valid HD package when he got his receiver.


----------



## stebrock

As an existing customer are the HD only packages available?
Thanks, Rick


----------



## DustoMan

The new package and reciever names make my brain hurt.


----------



## HobbyTalk

stebrock said:


> As an existing customer are the HD only packages available?
> Thanks, Rick


Posted many times: They will generally be available Feb. 1 unless you go to "extreme" measures


----------



## russ9

Looks a good time to pay for my DVR Advantage for the annual rate...


----------



## WebTraveler

So if I read this correctly there is a whopping .98 discount for DVR Advantage? What is the point. This is nothing more then nickels and dimes. Really, I mean common. Not even a $1. That's like pricing something at $1.99 rather than $2. They want you to think you are getting something of value, but you are not. 

Charlie Ergen. Stop being Grinch...why not just get rid of DVR Advantage?


----------



## jclewter79

James Long said:


> I really wish DISH would acknowledge both "Welcome" packages on their website but you have to go into press releases to find any mention of them. I suppose they really don't want to sell them, but a $9.99/$14.99 "lifeline" satellite service would be a good offering in these tough times.


I think the main reason that the don't talk much about them is because you have to either own your equipment or be out of contract to be eligible for them.


----------



## puckwithahalo

WebTraveler said:


> So if I read this correctly there is a whopping .98 discount for DVR Advantage? What is the point. This is nothing more then nickels and dimes. Really, I mean common. Not even a $1. That's like pricing something at $1.99 rather than $2. They want you to think you are getting something of value, but you are not.
> 
> Charlie Ergen. Stop being Grinch...why not just get rid of DVR Advantage?


Why are you complaining about a way to save money? even if its not much? really? people will complain about anything.


----------



## James Long

WebTraveler said:


> So if I read this correctly there is a whopping .98 discount for DVR Advantage? What is the point.
> 
> Charlie Ergen. Stop being Grinch...why not just get rid of DVR Advantage?


For the first year (Feb 2007-Feb 2008) DVR Advantage was also a 98¢ discount. Then the normal Feb 2008 price increases came and DVR Advantage didn't change (it was price guaranteed). For the past year it has saved people $3.98 to $5.98.

Perhaps 98¢ per DVR isn't a savings now but it will be if they price guarantee again.


----------



## James Long

jclewter79 said:


> I think the main reason that the don't talk much about them is because you have to either own your equipment or be out of contract to be eligible for them.


The DISH NOW! non-contract prepaid card accounts have similar rules and it is promoted on the website.


----------



## rbgator95

James Long said:


> Also the "no HD" fee is dropping from $7 to $5.


hmm... as I was on the eve of adding HD silver, thinking it would be $10 per month vice $7. But this drop is certain?


----------



## James Long

rbgator95 said:


> hmm... as I was on the eve of adding HD silver, thinking it would be $10 per month vice $7. But this drop is certain?


Yes.

If one does not subscribe to a HD package there is a $7 fee ... in February that fee will be $5. I suppose that makes the jump between $5 for nothing (except OTA) to $10 for 25+ channels more of a consideration. More people would want to save $5 than save $3.


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> Yes.
> 
> Owned receivers are billed as an additional receiver fee of $5 for SD or $7 for HD.
> Leased receivers are billed the same amount as a "lease fee" with no outlet fee.
> 
> I don't see the increases as too bad ... last year we had $2/$3 increases for all the AT packages. The DishDVR Advantage packages were price guaranteed for the past two years so what appears to be big jumps is really a two year increase catching up with what normal customers are paying. I expect that they will once again be price guaranteed (through 2011).
> 
> The big hit is on the TurboHD packages ... DISH probably should have just introduced the packages at the new prices instead of doing an increase. They could have done an "introductory offer" through February at a reduced price but a jump a few months after introduction does look bad.
> 
> But for most customers we're talking a $3 increase. Even AEP customer (with or without HD) are only going to see a $3 increase.
> BTW: HBO and Playboy last increased in 2006 ... the other three premiums last increased in 2007 and are staying the same.
> 
> BTW: I have the increases in chart form available here -
> http://jameslong.name/feb2009.html
> 
> My only other complaint about the price increase is why DISH always seems to go first! DirecTV and cable companies will have their increases. DISH just seems to take an extra hit by announcing theirs early.


That's not too bad. Actually I expected to see slightly higher prices with the recssion.


----------



## kal915

No new HD channels
Higher prices
D* will have lower prices for Spanish packs now


----------



## b315653

James Long said:


> DishDVR Advantage is the base package PLUS locals PLUS one DVR fee ...
> $47.99 + $5.00 + $5.98 = $58.97 ... the package saves you $0.98
> 
> When introduced in 2007 the package also saved people $0.98 - but there is a price guarantee in place so in 2008 when non Advantage customers saw an increase DishDVR advantage customers had a $3.98 or $5.98 discount. I expect we'll see another price guarantee starting in February ... but even without it, you're saving nearly a dollar.


Thanks for that explanation. Wayne


----------



## Dave

Looks loke there DVR box fees are getting to be almost as high as some of the cable DVR box fees.


----------



## James Long

Dave said:


> Looks loke there DVR box fees are getting to be almost as high as some of the cable DVR box fees.


 

There is no increase ... in fact, what has been announced is a discount for DVRAdvantage customers (98¢ less than today's cost for a 2nd DVR).


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:
 

> If the SDs not in HD are not worth $18 it is a decent way to save money.


Thanks for running through my situation.

If I could save $1 by eliminating access to the "Win $1 Zillion by finding a potential spouse who will lose weight turning him/herself into the next great runway model while dealing with 18 kids and singing and dancing" type shows, I would.

But because I'm a nut for scripted TV, I don't want to get along without FX, AMC and BBCA. I'm looking forward to this Spring's "Breaking Bad" and next Fall's "Mad Men" or the miniseries "The Prisoner" on AMC; January's return of "Damages" or the whenever-but-soon return of "Rescue Me" on FX; and BBCA's "Torchwood", "Primeval" and any new drama or comedy programming.

As broadcast networks like NBC cut down hours of scripted programming, one has to take when one can get from wherever, even if its only in SD.


----------



## Dave

What is a real big problem for me would to be paying for a service I don't receive. $ 7 not to get HD on a HD box? This almost seems like a lawsuit waiting to happen. These kind of Lease fees and pay for a box you do not own is what got DirectV into a lawsuit.


----------



## tommiet

Amen to that!

This will get me to the top of the S list.....



blooker68 said:


> Maybe the new FCC commissioner will finally mandate a la carte and the rest of us can stop subsidizing ESPN viewers.


----------



## James Long

Dave said:


> What is a real big problem for me would to be paying for a service I don't receive. $ 7 not to get HD on a HD box? This almost seems like a lawsuit waiting to happen. These kind of Lease fees and pay for a box you do not own is what got DirectV into a lawsuit.


Then don't pay.

The $7 (soon to be $5) fee IS for a service ... the ability to use a HD receiver without paying for a more expensive HD package. The "No HD Fee" doesn't disable HD on the receiver. And DISH doesn't charge it in situations (such as Eastern arc SD) where DISH requires you to have a MPEG4 receiver.


----------



## Dave

Perhaps Dish should go to the business model that DirectV is going to. One kind of capable receiver for all without the extra charge. DirectV is going to all HD capable receivers with no extra charge for no HD content. I was considering going back to Dish. But with all the extra charges for not having a service with a certain box because it is HD capable does not make a whole lot of sense. It is just not reasonable to pay for a service or channels you do not get, because you have a box capable of receiving them. Perhaps Dish will need to rethink there way of doing business in the near future. Or perhaps they could and should lose business because of this mentality or way of adding extra cost to the customer for no service. I guess if the public lets them get away with it, more power to Dish for ripping the people off. This is my opinion, but perhaps more people will step back and think about it.


----------



## CeeWoo

James Long said:


> For the first year (Feb 2007-Feb 2008) DVR Advantage was also a 98¢ discount. Then the normal Feb 2008 price increases came and DVR Advantage didn't change (it was price guaranteed). For the past year it has saved people $3.98 to $5.98.
> 
> Perhaps 98¢ per DVR isn't a savings now but it will be if they price guarantee again.


I'm trying to follow, but having a 'senior moment', and just want to make sure I understand before I disconnect the locals. We own 2 receivers (1 old std, 1 old 508 DVR) and just leased a 612. All are active

I have the DVRAdvantage program and have been considering dropping my locals because I can get a great picture now from even rabbit ears (and pick up several local stations not offered by Dish). If I drop them would the net effect only be a few cents (because I'd lose the 'savings' built into the Advantage program)?

If it's not much of a difference I may just keep them as I camp often and sometimes am in areas where I couldn't get the locals OTA


----------



## James Long

Dave said:


> But with all the extra charges for not having a service with a certain box because it is HD capable does not make a whole lot of sense.


There is only an extra charge if YOU make DISH make an extra investment in you. There is no reason for DISH to provide a new ViP receiver to customers who could use a 510 or 522 DVR or 311 322 non-DVR. The new receivers need to go to customers who NEED them - and as noted above, DISH does provide MPEG4 receivers without the "fee" to customers that need them to receive service.

Once again, as stated before, you would NOT be paying extra for "not having" a service. You would be paying extra for the additional features that receiver DOES provide. Perhaps that service is of little value to you ... if so don't get the receiver.


----------



## James Long

CeeWoo said:


> I'm trying to follow, but having a 'senior moment'. We own 2 receivers (1 old std, 1 old 508 DVR) and just leased a 612. All are active
> 
> I have the DVRAdvantage program and have been considering dropping my locals because I can get a great picture now from even rabbit ears. If I drop them would the net effect only be a few cents (because I'd lose the 'savings' built into the Advantage program)?


I would not recommended dropping locals as you would lose the guide data for the OTA channels you receive on the 612 (and the ability to record locals on the 508).

As far as the math goes - (assuming the AT200 level but the compare is the same)
DDA AT200 (inc/locals & 1 DVR) $57.99 + 2 SD Receiver "outlets" (no DVR fee on a 508) $10.00 = $67.99
AT200 (no locals) $47.99 + DVR Fee (612) $5.98 + 2 SD Receiver "outlets" (no DVR fee on a 508) $10.00 = $63.97

Seems that the $4.02 for the locals/EPG would be worth it. YMMV.


----------



## Taco Lover

Do these price changes take effect automatically for those not locked into a price? (or is no one locked in?)

With my recent layoff (and especially since what we have will go up $8/mo) we already decided to downgrade to the Family Pack, but keep the 722 for local channels. So I don't have to wait until Feb 1 to get the HD Enable for $5, right? It should go from $7 to $5 automatically?

So it'll be $19.99 for Family, $5 for locals, $5.98 DVR fee, and $5 Enabling fee = $35.97?


----------



## James Long

All new prices mentioned are effective February 1st.


----------



## Taco Lover

James Long said:


> All new prices mentioned are effective February 1st.


I understand that. But if I downgrade and get the enabling fee at $7, does it go down to $5 on the 1st or am I locked in somehow?


----------



## ediblebeats

Taco Lover said:


> I understand that. But if I downgrade and get the enabling fee at $7, does it go down to $5 on the 1st or am I locked in somehow?


I am new to this site but work for a retailer and thought I'd help clarify this. Let's say you downgrade tonight. Your next bill, unless the bill has already been printed, will have a $7 HD receiver enabling fee. If your January bill has already been printed, then you would see the $7 charge on the subsequent bill (remember Dish bills one month inadvance).

Essentially you will pay the $7 enabling fee, likely for only one bill, until the Feb 1st rate change takes effect and then your monthly enabling fee will automatically drop to $5 per month. Until you 1) decide to reactivate an HD package or 2) drop the HD receiver from your account, or replace it with a SD unit, you will see the $5 HD enabling fee on your bill.

PS: Depending what channels you like to watch you may be better off downgrading to the Turbo HD Bronze w/locals for $39.99 .

Hope this helps!


----------



## kb7oeb

James Long said:


> Why? The $9.99 HDPack was a valid HD package when he got his receiver.


HD enabling fee was introduced on 2/1/2006, maybe if he had the package before then already activated on a 211.

I replaced an 811 with a 622 and was charged the fee even though I had the HDPak


----------



## James Long

kb7oeb said:


> HD enabling fee was introduced on 2/1/2006, maybe if he had the package before then already activated on a 211.
> 
> I replaced an 811 with a 622 and was charged the fee even though I had the HDPak


I made an error in dates in the original post mentioning this ... corrected here:


James Long said:


> There was a brief time that one could get a 411 (ViP-211) and subscribe to HDPack for $9.99 (Nov or Dec 200[strike]6[/strike]*5* through Jan 31, 200[strike]7[/strike]*6*). It is also possible that subscribers upgraded MPEG2 HD equipment to MPEG4 without changing packages.
> 
> I had a friend I was using as a "test" for this. He has a ViP-211 and still subscribed to the $9.99 HDPack. He finally caved in a couple of months ago and paid the penny more for a modern HD pack. He was not asked or forced by DISH to make that change. He was VERY happy from Feb 200[strike]7[/strike]*6* through Feb 2008 to not have to pay for Voom. The few HDPack channels were enough for him ...


Apparently because he didn't upgrade after February 1st, 2006, DISH never charged him the $7 fee? In any case, there was no attempt by DISH to force him to upgrade ... even though he waited until the last months of "MPEG2".

I kinda wish he had kept the HDPack just to see when DISH would have forced him off.


----------



## BillJ

Still can't figure out how I'm affected. My bill reads:

_Digital Home Advantage America's Everything Pak $94.98
GoldHD with Platinum HD $20.00_

I understand the AEP will increase $3.00 but can't figure out what the HD will do.


----------



## ch3

Still a little less expensive to pay annually, at lease for AT100 (new Classic Bronze) than for Dish DVR Advantage 100 (unless DDA is also available annually, though I don't think it is):

Annual: $32.0833 ($385 per year/12) + $5.98 (DVR Fee) + $5.99 (Locals) = $44.0533
(Yea, they get an extra $.99 for locals this way and the locals can't be annual)

DDA 100 = $44.99 ($.9467 more expensive, or $11.24 per year).

Ok, I admit that this isn't much and you don't have to pay a huge chunk at one time, which is probably difficult for many people.

However, since my annual renewal date is January 25 (6 days before the increase), I will get last year's AT100 price of $363 per year, so

Annual: $30.25 ($363/12) + $5.98 (DVR Fee) + $5.99 (Locals) = $42.22

I won't see the increase to $34.99 in Classic Bronze until January 2010 (and I assume just before the next increase).


----------



## butters

I am having trouble understanding the whole own vs lease thing and how either is any different. Is there any advantage owning vs leasing? Isn't the receiver fee the same?

Also, am I correct that if I were to upgrade to two 222 receivers, I could do the DVR thing with an external drive for $39.99 one time fee and never pay a monthly DVR charge?

What I am thinking of doing would be upgrading from two 322 receivers (AT 200 /w locals) to two 222 receivers and adding the HD package for $10.00. Then I would get a couple external drives and pay the $39.99 DVR fee and be done with it. From what I understand I would be paying $10 more for HD and $2 more for the extra receiver (I already pay $5 for the 2nd 322) for a net increase of $12 (not including the $3 price increase and any receiver upgrade costs). Does this make sense?


----------



## James Long

BillJ said:


> Still can't figure out how I'm affected. My bill reads:
> 
> _Digital Home Advantage America's Everything Pak $94.98
> GoldHD with Platinum HD $20.00_
> 
> I understand the AEP will increase $3.00 but can't figure out what the HD will do.


There will be no change to HD prices as an add on to SD.
Your bill will go up $3 for the AEP increase ... that's it.


----------



## BillJ

James Long said:


> There will be no change to HD prices as an add on to SD.
> Your bill will go up $3 for the AEP increase ... that's it.


Thanks, James. I had kind of expected about $3 increase this year. Still cheaper than our local Comcast, and they don't offer Chicago HD locals in our area. They get HD networks from another area and I don't think they have CBS or CW in HD yet.


----------



## Taco Lover

ediblebeats said:


> I am new to this site but work for a retailer and thought I'd help clarify this. Let's say you downgrade tonight. Your next bill, unless the bill has already been printed, will have a $7 HD receiver enabling fee. If your January bill has already been printed, then you would see the $7 charge on the subsequent bill (remember Dish bills one month inadvance).
> 
> Essentially you will pay the $7 enabling fee, likely for only one bill, until the Feb 1st rate change takes effect and then your monthly enabling fee will automatically drop to $5 per month. Until you 1) decide to reactivate an HD package or 2) drop the HD receiver from your account, or replace it with a SD unit, you will see the $5 HD enabling fee on your bill.
> 
> PS: Depending what channels you like to watch you may be better off downgrading to the Turbo HD Bronze w/locals for $39.99 .
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks. I would go for a HD Only pack, but the wife absolutely needs HNN to watch Nancy Grace.


----------



## russ9

Well, I cut back on a premium to mitigate the 15% price increase on Dish Advantage...I'll wait for the next round of new HD and decide what to cut after that.
I did confirm that Dish Advantage is not available for annual billing


----------



## Link

At least the Dish Family package didn't raise. $3 packages increases are just ridiculous and it just makes the service become more and more unaffordable. Five years from now are the packages going to be $15 higher??? They are already too expensive now. Why did the Turbo HD packages increase so much?? That is the most unbelievable increase.

HBO for $15.99??? That is unbelievable especially when they don't even have HBO Zone.


----------



## James Long

HBO Zone is available in HD. DISH has it.


----------



## puckwithahalo

butters said:


> I am having trouble understanding the whole own vs lease thing and how either is any different. Is there any advantage owning vs leasing? Isn't the receiver fee the same?


That is correct, it costs exactly the same monthly to have leased versus owned equipment.



butters said:


> Also, am I correct that if I were to upgrade to two 222 receivers, I could do the DVR thing with an external drive for $39.99 one time fee and never pay a monthly DVR charge?


That feature is not currently available on the 222. Only on the 211/211k/411.


----------



## Link

James Long said:


> HBO Zone is available in HD. DISH has it.


I thought there was one HBO they didn't have...maybe not. I don't think they carry all the Cinemax or Showtime channels.


----------



## kb7oeb

butters said:


> I am having trouble understanding the whole own vs lease thing and how either is any different. Is there any advantage owning vs leasing? Isn't the receiver fee the same?


The only reason to own is if you want to subscribe to Premiums or internationals without a base package that qualifies for a lease.


----------



## Chris Freeland

kb7oeb said:


> The only reason to own is if you want to subscribe to Premiums or internationals without a base package that qualifies for a lease.


Or if all you want is locals only and or one of the two Welcome Packs.


----------



## Artorture

I signed up back in March (under contract until 2010). I originally singed up with AT 100 DVR Advantage, a couple moths went by and I upgraded to AT200 DVR Advantage. But now it looke like I may downgrade.This is not what we want to read around the holidays.


----------



## James Long

Link said:


> I thought there was one HBO they didn't have...maybe not. I don't think they carry all the Cinemax or Showtime channels.


There might be a channel missing in SD, but not one DirecTV carries (other than HBO Family West). DirecTV is missing 8 SD Premiums DISH has plus HBO Zone HD. In HD, DISH is missing four premium HDs DirecTV has and DirecTV is missing nine premium HDs DISH has.

Although more is always better it appears DISH is doing fine in the SD/HD premium 'competition'.


----------



## Paul Secic

puckwithahalo said:


> That is correct, it costs exactly the same monthly to have leased versus owned equipment.
> 
> That feature is not currently available on the 222. Only on the 211/211k/411.


Confirm. I just got a 211 and the sub contractor said you must lease it.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Paul Secic said:


> Confirm. I just got a 211 and the sub contractor said you must lease it.


There is no requirement that you lease equipment. You are perfectly welcome to purchase your own, there just is no monthly cost advantage to doing so, and up front you will pay a lot more to purchase the equipment.


----------



## neljtorres

James Long said:


> Last year DirecTV raised their base rates $3-$5 ... I don't see why it would not go up again.
> 
> Doubling to $60? There are no $30 increases in play here. Are you increasing your subscription level or misreading the increases?


Thanks for the Chart James!


----------



## HobbyTalk

I have Comcast for Internet, thier latest bill includes a flyer for latest increases:

Limitied Basic: $14.99 to $15.99
Standard Basic: $38.50 to $41.00
Preferred Basic: $53.99 to $56.99
Classic Digital: $14.95 to $17.95
Digital Starter: $55.48 to $58.98
Digital Preferred: $70.44 to $74.94
Digital Preferred with 1 Premium: $85.99 to $92.49
Digital Preferred with 2 Premiums: $96.99 to $103.49
Digital Preferred with HOB/Stz/Show: $101.99 to $109.49
OnDemand Digital Classic: $68.44 to $74.94
OnDemand Digital Silver: $83.99 to $92.49
OnDemand Digital Gold: $94.99 to $103.94
OnDemand Digital Platium: $106.99 to $116.49
DVR: $13.95 to $15.95
HD Box: $7.00 to $8.95


----------



## Donp

I have Gold HD with Platinum HD and Americas Top 250. What kind of bill will I see come the 10th of Feburary?

Ok I read the first post in this thread and it looks like this for me :

Americas Top 250 to $57.99
Gold HD with Platinum $49.99 + $10.00 = $59.99

Total $117.98

If I did this correctly I may have to downgrade but not sure yet.


----------



## James Long

HobbyTalk's list is for Comcast and shows a similar increase as DISH (if not higher).

Current: AT250+GoldHD+PlatinumHD is $74.99
Feb 09: Classic Gold 250+Gold HD+Platinum HD is $77.99

You will see a $3 price increase. (If you have locals it will be $79.99 to $83.99 - still a $3 increase.)


----------



## Donp

Looks like I miscalculated a little.

Thanks


----------



## peak_reception

James Long said:


> You will see a $3 price increase. (If you have locals it will be $79.99 to $83.99 - still a $3 increase.)


 79.99 to 83.99 is a $4 increase.


----------



## clyde sauls

I hope dish absolute customers can keep it. Even with a slight increase I wouldnt mind. Only if the CSR that others have posted. No More HD channels added to that pkg.If that turns out to be true . I might have to change my pkg. Not sure to which but might consider attuverse if we ever get it to the atlanta area.


----------



## James Long

peak_reception said:


> 79.99 to 83.99 is a $4 increase.


Mistyped: $79.99 to $82.99 - still a $3 increase.

If you're going to correct me, correct me correctly.


----------



## Paul Secic

kb7oeb said:


> $5 voom pak was dropped from my account when it went mpeg4 even though I had an mpeg4 box.
> 
> Now that the Bronze package is $30, the same price as HD Absolute I would not be surprised to find the extra channels in Absolute missing from our subscriptions next February.
> 
> When the Turbo packages were introduced the talk was HD Absolute customers would only be grandfathered until 2/1/09, the same date existing customers are eligible to change to TurboHD.
> 
> He should have been charged the $7 HD enable fee nullifying the savings


VOOM is off for good according http://www.multichannel.com/blog/350000435/post/20038202.html.


----------



## James Long

Paul Secic said:


> VOOM is off for good according http://www.multichannel.com/blog/350000435/post/20038202.html.


And several threads on this forum have announced and discussed that as well.


----------



## space86

The Feb rate increase is strange given the state of the economy.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Just noticed that Uverse has announced some rate increases.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

space86 said:


> The Feb rate increase is strange given the state of the economy.


Not sure I see a direct relation. If the costs of doing business aren't going down, they can't lower prices... and in a slow economy the last thing you want to do is take a hit.

How many folks are in line to talk to their employers and volunteer taking a pay cut for the economy? Actually, that would backfire anyway because less spendable income would be spread around if that happened across the board.

I remain firmly convinced anyway that the state of the economy is something of a form of mass hysteria anyway. Consider that we have lots of people who want to work, lots of products people want to buy, and the resources to make and buy those things. Unfortunately our economy sometimes works like a stack of dominoes and it is hard to get back to reality until they all fall down.


----------



## Kheldar

Cable TV stations have 2 primary methods to get money: advertising and subscription fees. 

The stations ad revenue has significantly slowed; companies are being more careful with their advertising budgets. In the few commercial breaks I don't skip (which is another problem), I see a lot more (and longer) promotions for upcoming shows than I used to, and fewer actual advertisements.

If the stations want to spend the same for programming, they have to replace that lost ad revenue with higher subscription fees. 

Those subscription fees, of course, are passed on to the cable and satellite companies, which (big surprise) pass the costs on to their customers.


So:
* From a consumer point of view, a price increase during a recession is bad, but
* From a programmer's point of view, a price increase is necessary to avoid tightening budgets, cancelling new shows, and showing more repeats, which in turn would further reduce advertising revenue.

The lesser of two evils, from their point of view.


----------



## space86

Off Topic: just heard on the news that there will be a 
Leap Second on December 31st at 7:00 PM Eastern Time.


----------



## James Long

space86 said:


> Off Topic: just heard on the news that there will be a
> Leap Second on December 31st at 7:00 PM Eastern Time.


Good. We get to keep our current rates one more second!


----------



## Paul Secic

HobbyTalk said:


> I have Comcast for Internet, thier latest bill includes a flyer for latest increases:
> 
> Limitied Basic: $14.99 to $15.99
> Standard Basic: $38.50 to $41.00
> Preferred Basic: $53.99 to $56.99
> Classic Digital: $14.95 to $17.95
> Digital Starter: $55.48 to $58.98
> Digital Preferred: $70.44 to $74.94
> Digital Preferred with 1 Premium: $85.99 to $92.49
> Digital Preferred with 2 Premiums: $96.99 to $103.49
> Digital Preferred with HOB/Stz/Show: $101.99 to $109.49
> OnDemand Digital Classic: $68.44 to $74.94
> OnDemand Digital Silver: $83.99 to $92.49
> OnDemand Digital Gold: $94.99 to $103.94
> OnDemand Digital Platium: $106.99 to $116.49
> DVR: $13.95 to $15.95
> HD Box: $7.00 to $8.95


OMG!!


----------



## pitflyer

I have the Dish DVR Advantage for $49.99 which is going up $8, I understand, but I also have a $30 'Dish HD with 1 Premium' package which included just one premium channel but the 'full' HD lineup ($20+$10 when I bought it). I don't see an option like this anymore. What will my new price be for this option?

Will Dish waive downgrade fees due to the price increase? And when will we officially get notified, in our January bill?


----------



## thenamesash

I've had Dish since Sept, like it, but am concerned about these price increases. I signed a 24mo contract and just assumed that my contract was for the services I selected at the prices that Dish offered at the time I signed the 24mo contract. I am surprised and dismayed that Dish can increase prices while I am locked in a contract with them at the current prices? Seems like a bait and switch. Regardless, pretty stupid move on Dish's part given the state of the economy since I, like many others I am sure, will simply downgrade service and Dish will lose more $$ than they will gain. Anyway, what does Feb 1st mean to me? I have Turbo HD Silver ($33), HBO+STZ ($22), Locals ($5), 211 (free), 222 plugged into internet ($7), 612 ($7) + DVR service ($6). So right now I am paying $80/mo excluding taxes. It looks like HD silver will go to $40 (+$7) and my 612 + DVR service will be a combined $12 instead of $7 + $6 (-$1). So if I've followed correctly, if I make no changes to my service, my bill will increase $6/mo from $80 to $86 before taxes? And what is more likely is that I will can HBO+STZ and Dish will LOSE $16/mo in revenue from me because they increased rates when they should not have and ticked me off... Thanks for checking to see if I understand the new prices correctly.


----------



## James Long

The $12 combined price is only if you have DISH DVRAdvantage. Without making any changes to your account you would see a $7 increase. If you sign up for DDA you will save 98c per month on your configuration.


----------



## kucharsk

Why do you all believe DISH has decided to simply raise prices at this point?

Fact is, channel carriage fees are going up every year and most every channel charges extra for HD as well.

So for example, many of you have been screaming for DISH to add Speed HD for the past year, but if they do are you willing to pay an extra $1/month for it and the other HD channels you've been asking for?

I'm not trying to be an apologist, but if you look at Comcast's rates above you can see the costs are for the most part higher programming costs passed along to the viewer.


----------



## ImBack234

kucharsk said:


> Why do you all believe DISH has decided to simply raise prices at this point?


 Seems like that's the only thing E* has gotten good at.:eek2:


----------



## kucharsk

ImBack234 said:


> Seems like that's the only thing E* has gotten good at.:eek2:


Has it really been that long since you've had Cable?

You've obviously never had D* or you'd know they operate much the same way.


----------



## Jim5506

The annual price increade for Dish is in February, DirecTV raises it's rates in March, so they take less heat because Dish has already done it.


----------



## phrelin

Does anyone know if there will be a package content change associated with the rate changes?


----------



## Jim5506

Content changes are almost never associated with rate changes.

If that is done subs would expect future association of rate hikes with additional content.


----------



## James Long

There have been a few channel shifts in the past. Often higher level channels dropping a tier or two - sometimes a channel will go up a tier. Often contracts expire and renew at this time of year so it is a good time to adjust the packages.


----------



## Bobby H

I'm currently paying around $56 per month for the following:
DishHD Absolute
HBO Premiums package
SD Local Channels
1 ViP 722 receiver

To get the same channels from DishHD Absolute by subscribing to TurboHD I would need the TurboHD Gold package and TurboHD Platinum add-on. Using the new rates that comes out to $59.99. HBO goes up to $15.99. Locals are $5. That comes out to $80.98. And then that might be leaving out any extra fees E* might choose to add for the ViP 722 receiver.

If my subscription doesn't stay grandfathered it looks like I would be paying at least $25 more per month just to keep the programming I have. That's a pretty big price hike.


----------



## HobbyTalk

By dropping down to a lower tier to keep the price that same Dish would most likely make even more profit as I would suspect the cost of the lower tier programmin would be cheaper then AbsoluteHD. Good luck finding all the same TurboHD Gold/Plat. programming for a lower price someplace else. Funny how some will cut off their nose to spite their face... that'll teach 'em


----------



## riverlake

Okay, I didnt find this, and I am sorry if I missed it anywhere, I know with the everything pack you are not charged the extra receiver fees or DVR Fees, will this continue to remain the same ?


----------



## BobaBird

There are no exemptions for extra receivers, even with AEP. AEP bundles AT250, the 4 movie premiums, and waives all DVR fees.


----------



## James Long

BobaBird said:


> There are no exemptions for extra receivers, even with AEP. AEP bundles AT250, the 4 movie premiums, and waives all DVR fees.


All DVR fees or just the first DVR fee on AEP? Years ago it was all DVR fees but I thought for the past two years or so only the first DVR was covered on AEP?


----------



## BobaBird

It's DVR Advantage that, until February, covers the first DVR fee and each additional DVR is full fee. IIRC, DDA/AT100 has a lesser discount.


----------



## gopherscot

Got a question ...

I am wanting to switch to the Turbo HD Gold, Platinum HD, and also have my multi-sports pack for 5.99. Can this be added to the Turbo pack? Also since it is HD only package will the non televised games and shows be on the SD counterpart channel? If yes it is perfect for me.


----------



## Bobby H

> Good luck finding all the same TurboHD Gold/Plat. programming for a lower price someplace else. Funny how some will cut off their nose to spite their face... that'll teach 'em


So I'm supposed to be perfectly happy with a $25 per month rate hike?


I really don't care if dropping to a lower programming tier actually gives E* more profit. That is absolutely besides the point. The true point is I'm willing to spend only so much for pay TV service.

Downgrading a pay TV package is not "cutting off one's nose" either. This is hardly any sort of vital, must have kind of thing. If cable or satellite providers want to price hike themselves out of business they can be free to do so. I've done without cable/satellite service before. It won't kill me to do so again. In fact, the Internet is making that prospect much easier these days.


----------



## tcatdbs

Absolute has approx. a $20 discount associated with it. I'm assuming we'll get the current rate until the end of any "contract" (mine is another 1.5 years). If I weren't on the contract, then +$25 would seem reasonable (really only $5). But yeah, if they switch me to TurboGold or anything other than Absolute before my contract ends, I'll be P.O.'ed. I'll also be  if they don't add a few more HD channels "soon"...

I switched from TWC and was paying over $105/mo. for a bunch of extra SD stations I don't watch (and I'm getting a LOT more HD with Dish). Seems their rate increase is still well below what you'd pay for Cable (unless your bundled).



Bobby H said:


> So I'm supposed to be perfectly happy with a $25 per month rate hike?


----------



## speedlever

Guys,

I am new to the forum and sorta new to E* (was a customer in the late 90's until 2001 or so). I have been on TWC for the past 8 years and will stay with TWC for RoadRunner internet. I wanted to add DVR capability but that would require an upgrade to digital cable and the extra cost led me to make a change... for the better, I thought.

Reading this thread, I'm wondering if I've made a mistake switching back to E*? I just signed up yesterday (to switch away from cable) and my installation is scheduled in 2 days. Am I not guaranteed the negotiated price for the duration of the 24 month contract? E* tossed in some incentives to keep me from going to D* ($10/month for the first 12 months).

Working through Dishbuilder, I came up with a $60/month first month for AT250/DVR advantage, DVR for 2 SD TVs with the 722 receiver (I'm in the Eastern arc). The only premium channels are the promo ones, HBO and Starz for 3 months and Cinemax for a penny for a year. Free installation and no activation fee. Requirement for phone connection waived. Protection plan included for 9 months. $50 credit for new account.

So I expect the first bill to be about $50 ($60 for the first month less $50 credit less another $10 credit, $49.99 for the second month, etc.) 

I expect 49.99 until my 12 months are up and then the price bumps up to 59.99 (plus taxes, etc.). Of course I'll have to toss in about $6 when the 9 month freebie on the protection plan runs out.

Have I totally misunderstood what to expect costwise? D* has a promo that would have got me in with 2 TVs (no HD gear though) and DVR ffor ~$50/month for 12 months. Then the price would bump up to 67.99 for the remainder of the contract. Add 5.99 for their protection plan. so it appeared that E* was about $7 or $8 cheaper than D*.

TWC was willing to price lock in at 104/month including internet (down from a standard price of $125/month with my no premium programming). I thought I was going to be able to equal or better the cable offering. Now I'm not so sure.

Either my timing is very good or very bad with the February price increase (which E* conveniently did not mention).

Have I misunderstood the deal?


----------



## space86

Just got off the phone with E* and got 3 months free of
The Platinum HD package, the offer was on this months billing statement.


----------



## speedlever

In answer to my own question, it appears that E* can change prices/programming at any time during the contract period. E* has to tell us about the change, but we are stuck with the change until the end of the contract, subject to early termination fees... if I understand this correctly.

Hmmm. I may cancel that installation I have scheduled in a couple of days.

******************** from the customer agreement **********
(can't post the link directly since I don't have 5 posts yet)
www dot dishnetwork dot com slash legal slash residential underscore customer underscore agreement/

Changes in Services Offered. We reserve the right to add, delete, rearrange and/or change any and all programming, programming packages and other Services that we offer, and our prices and fees related to such programming, programming packages and Services at any time, including without limitation during any term agreement period to which you have agreed under the terms and conditions of any other agreement with DISH Network. If a change affects you, we will provide you notice of such change and its effective date. In the event that we delete, rearrange or change any programming, programming packages or other Services, you understand and agree that we have no obligation to replace or supplement any programming, programming packages or other Services previously offered that have been deleted, rearranged or otherwise changed. You further understand and agree that you will not be entitled to any refund because of a deletion, rearrangement or change in the contents of any programming, programming packages, or other Services previously offered.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Where you gonna go? Any provider can do that.


----------



## speedlever

Yeah, you're right. Guess I was sorta ticked off that I would be subject to a price increase less than 30 days after beginning a 24 month committment. And I cannot get E* to confirm the price increases. They just say it's not gonna happen or they have no information about it.

Bottom line... I canceled the install until I have time to sort out my options.

Years ago when I originally had E*, it was a clear cut decision. E* was clearly cheaper than cable. Now it's not so cut and dried with internet bundled into the cable deals vs cable internet stand alone plus satellite TV.

I'll re-examine my options with D*, E* and local cable. Cable is being very competitive.. actually cheaper than the combo of satellite and cable internet, especially with the latest price increases from E* compared to cable (also increased).


----------



## puckwithahalo

speedlever said:


> In answer to my own question, it appears that E* can change prices/programming at any time during the contract period. E* has to tell us about the change, but we are stuck with the change until the end of the contract, subject to early termination fees... if I understand this correctly.
> 
> Hmmm. I may cancel that installation I have scheduled in a couple of days.
> 
> ******************** from the customer agreement **********
> (can't post the link directly since I don't have 5 posts yet)
> www dot dishnetwork dot com slash legal slash residential underscore customer underscore agreement/
> 
> Changes in Services Offered. We reserve the right to add, delete, rearrange and/or change any and all programming, programming packages and other Services that we offer, and our prices and fees related to such programming, programming packages and Services at any time, including without limitation during any term agreement period to which you have agreed under the terms and conditions of any other agreement with DISH Network. If a change affects you, we will provide you notice of such change and its effective date. In the event that we delete, rearrange or change any programming, programming packages or other Services, you understand and agree that we have no obligation to replace or supplement any programming, programming packages or other Services previously offered that have been deleted, rearranged or otherwise changed. You further understand and agree that you will not be entitled to any refund because of a deletion, rearrangement or change in the contents of any programming, programming packages, or other Services previously offered.


That's pretty standard with any provider. And E* does usually guarantee the prices of most packages for a year after the increase in Feb. If past years are any indication.


----------



## James Long

HobbyTalk said:


> Where you gonna go? Any provider can do that.


DirecTV has been giving some decent discounts that outlast the price increases. They are pretty unique in that. The got-ya is what the rate will be for the second year of the two year contract and the higher buy in levels.

(I just wish they would get on with it and announce what this year's increase will be!)


----------



## HobbyTalk

The DirecTV Customer Agreement says:

_We reserve the right to change the terms and conditions on which we offer Service. If we make any such changes, we will send you a copy of your new Customer Agreement containing its effective date. You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part at any time, and you may do so if you do not accept any such changed terms or conditions. If you do cancel, you may be charged an early cancellation fee if you entered into a separate programming agreement or a deactivation fee. You will be issued a credit, if any, in accordance with Section 5. If you elect not to cancel your Service after receiving a new Customer Agreement, your continued receipt of Service from us will constitute acceptance of the changed terms and conditions. If you notify us that you do not accept such terms and conditions, then we may cancel your Service as provided in Section 5, as we cannot offer Service to different customers on different terms, among other reasons. _

So while the _might_ be offering that, they are under no obligation to do so and that could change at any time


----------



## speedlever

James Long said:


> DirecTV has been giving some decent discounts that outlast the price increases. They are pretty unique in that. The got-ya is what the rate will be for the second year of the two year contract and the higher buy in levels.
> 
> (I just wish they would get on with it and announce what this year's increase will be!)


A CSR at D* just told me that my price would be locked for the term of the contract: 12 months at the promo price and the remaining 12 months at the regular price. Is this to be believed?

Looks like everyone has the "price and services can be changed at any time" caveat. And everyone has possible ETF charges. I just don't like being locked into a 24 month committment when the price changes are so open-ended.

I think E* will better suit me with the 722 receiver and DVR for 2 SD TVs with no premium channels (other than the promos). I just need to meditate on the numbers (with the anticipated increase) before I re-commit to the install (and contract).

Still meditating on my options.


----------



## Kheldar

speedlever said:


> A CSR at D* just told me that my price would be locked for the term of the contract: 12 months at the promo price and the remaining 12 months at the regular price. Is this to be believed?


No.


----------



## HobbyTalk

speedlever said:


> A CSR at D* just told me that my price would be locked for the term of the contract: 12 months at the promo price and the remaining 12 months at the regular price. Is this to be believed?


If that was true then you may have the same price for 12 months. D* raises thier prices in March so you would have a price increase in Jan. 2010 to get you back to the regular price and then another one in Mar. 2010 when they normally raise prices.


----------



## speedlever

How is it that we know E* price increases for Feb but don't yet know D* increases due in March? I already have my TWC price increase for this year. Does D* always hold this information?

I remember one of the selling points of Dish early on was combating the yearly price increases of cable TV. Guess that went by the wayside.


----------



## ImBack234

speedlever said:


> How is it that we know E* price increases for Feb but don't yet know D* increases due in March? I already have my TWC price increase for this year. Does D* always hold this information?
> 
> I remember one of the selling points of Dish early on was combating the yearly price increases of cable TV. Guess that went by the wayside.


My bills still way cheaper then cable.


----------



## jclewter79

speedlever said:


> A CSR at D* just told me that my price would be locked for the term of the contract: 12 months at the promo price and the remaining 12 months at the regular price. Is this to be believed?
> 
> Looks like everyone has the "price and services can be changed at any time" caveat. And everyone has possible ETF charges. I just don't like being locked into a 24 month committment when the price changes are so open-ended.
> 
> I think E* will better suit me with the 722 receiver and DVR for 2 SD TVs with no premium channels (other than the promos). I just need to meditate on the numbers (with the anticipated increase) before I re-commit to the install (and contract).
> 
> Still meditating on my options.


Yes, this true but, I would like you to call D* back and ask how much that price will go up after the first year. Cable may be a better deal for you but, stay away from D* if you don't like E*'s prices.


----------



## speedlever

jclewter79 said:


> Yes, this true but, I would like you to call D* back and ask how much that price will go up after the first year. Cable may be a better deal for you but, stay away from D* if you don't like E*'s prices.


Somehow I'm betting the response will not be accurate and that I'll probably know less than I did before I made the call.

FWIW, I re setup the DISH install again. :grin:


----------



## levibluewa

Currently have DISH Absolute HD. I've looked at DISH's webpage and tried to figure out the Turbo HD packages. None of them mention the inclusion of the regioal sports channel. That is only mentioned under SD 100+ package with HD add-ons. From what I understand you can't just add your RSN to DISH Absolute...no longer available. Do you have to sign-up for 100+, then add on whatever HD package you want to get your local RSN?

Also, RSN is not an option with the Family Package?


----------



## Kheldar

levibluewa said:


> Currently have DISH Absolute HD. I've looked at DISH's webpage and tried to figure out the Turbo HD packages. None of them mention the inclusion of the regioal sports channel. That is only mentioned under SD 100+ package with HD add-ons. From what I understand you can't just add your RSN to DISH Absolute...no longer available. Do you have to sign-up for 100+, then add on whatever HD package you want to get your local RSN?
> 
> Also, RSN is not an option with the Family Package?


On this page, if you hover over Turbo HD Silver, it says:


> Plus get your regional sports networks in HD where available


----------



## ImBack234

Kheldar said:


> On this page, if you hover over Turbo HD Silver, it says:


Works for me.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

I have Turbo HD gold and receive the full-time SD version of my RSN and an HD version which only shows HD games.


----------



## sethwell

are they not raising their prices or is the new price list we have seen going to be frozen for a long time? lol, or is the new price going to be locked in until next February.


----------



## HobbyTalk

I don't believe the $9.99 and $19.99 package prices are going up. Those I would guess would be considered the most affordable.


----------



## James Long

The DISH DVR Advantage packages are price frozen through January 31st, 2009.
I expect the new prices for DDA will be price frozen through 2011.

DISH only raises it's rates at most once a year, so consider the rest of the packages price frozen through 2010.


----------



## CoolGui

I don't understand the naming on the AEP. First of all, it isn't everything, it's not including the HD channels. But they rename it to AEP Classic but don't offer an AEP HD? Bah. I wish I could stay on my Absolute HD package and get the new channels and my RSN!


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a package content change associated with the rate changes?


Perhaps some missing premium HD chanels?


----------



## space86

Question has E* come to terms with Newscorp/FOX 
to carry Fox News, Fox Business, FX, and Speed HD Channels?


----------



## Slamminc11

space86 said:


> Question has E* come to terms with Newscorp/FOX
> to carry Fox News, Fox Business, FX, and Speed HD Channels?


NO! :joy: :biggthump


----------



## HobbyTalk

space86 said:


> Question has E* come to terms with Newscorp/FOX
> to carry Fox News, Fox Business, FX, and Speed HD Channels?


No one knows except E*. Maybe they are waiting until after Feb. to roll out those channels.


----------



## newsman

Any news on the MLB Network?


----------



## James Long

newsman said:


> Any news on the MLB Network?


None is expected. It would be surprising if DISH added it. (Not unwelcome or precedent setting, just surprising.)


----------



## pitflyer

When will we get notified of the increased rate? My bill generates on the 5th of every month, and my Jan 5 (for 1/20-2/19) bill is the same as last month and there is no insert or anything saying its going up next month. Will Dish suddenly just start charging me more, with the theory since they bill in advance (and far in advance) that I can change service in time to go back to my earlier bill amount?


----------



## James Long

I have not seen a rate increase until my February received bills (billing for March service) in the past few years of increases. You should receive a notice before the bill with the new rate.


----------



## nataraj

I got into HD Absolute a couple of days before it was disbanded.

I'd have to move only when they add Comedy Central HD - that would save me from having to watch Stewart and Colbert from the net. 

Having checked the channels in all the Turbo options - looks like bronze + platinum would be ok for me. I'd only miss the NGeographic. Still I'll have to pay $10 to $15more ...

BTW, the channel list on E* has a problem. SciFi is listed with Bronze but again as a Gold channel (i.e new with Gold - using a star next to it). I guess it comes with Bronze ?


----------



## Rob052067

nataraj said:


> BTW, the channel list on E* has a problem. SciFi is listed with Bronze but again as a Gold channel (i.e new with Gold - using a star next to it). I guess it comes with Bronze ?


It apears to be a typo. I think they intended to mark Science Channel in bold with a gold star (one line above).


----------



## space86

The rate increase will come with more HD channels?


----------



## James Long

No guarantees ... perhaps coincidences.


----------



## Rob052067

I just got my January bill. It's dated 01/01/09, with service from 01/16/09 to 02/15/09 (billed a current rates). There's a message on the bill about the price increase:



> Here's the DISH...Please note, effective February 1, 2009, DISH Network will change pricing on select programming packages and services. You will receive detailed information about these changes in your February statement. We are proud to continue to offer you great TV entertainment, the best technology, the most programming & the lowest everyday prices nationwide.


Oddly, my parents bill was just generated on 01/13/09, with service from 01/28/09 to 02/27/09 (billed a current rates). However, there's no message on their statement about the pending price increases.

It seems that the billing date on your account will affect when your prices go up.


----------



## peak_reception

Just received the ATT/DISH bill and it details all kinds of price increases for various packages, including many international ones, but nothing about DishHD Absolute which is the one we have. I'm hoping that means no increase even if no new channels. Next month's bill will tell the whole story i suppose....


----------



## Michael P

Do they notify those of us with paperless billing about the price increase?


----------



## speedlever

I just had my E* installed a week or so ago and got my bill the other day. Other than the bill being totally screwed up (I was not surprised), there was no mention of price increases and the billing showed the current prices still in effect for Jan and Feb. 

The screw up was in billing me fees that were not mentioned, not giving a monthly credit as our agreement called for, and for billing me for no phone connection when the requirement had been waived. The CSR said they would credit all the above in the next billing. We'll see.

Hopefully E* will get the erroneous billing squared away by the Feb billing, which will probably be just in time for the price increase to take effect.


----------



## frankv

What kind of additional fees were they trying to charge you?


----------



## speedlever

A $50 upgrade charge. Upgrade from what? 
A $5/month programming access fee (no phone connection) - supposed to be waived.

They left off a monthly credit we negotiated to be competitive with D*'s promotion and to get my business.
They forgot to bill me a penny for Cinemax .. and forgot to turn it on too.

About par for the course, I reckon. 

But it's all supposed to be fixed... sometime. 

I'm happy with the service (DDA 250) thus far.


----------



## neilo

Michael P said:


> Do they notify those of us with paperless billing about the price increase?


Not yet. I just checked my January 14 dated bill and there was nothing about it in that bill. One weird thing, though, the tax went from $0.30 (6% of $5) to $0.58 for some mysterious reason.


----------



## newsman

neilo said:


> Not yet. I just checked my January 14 dated bill and there was nothing about it in that bill. One weird thing, though, the tax went from $0.30 (6% of $5) to $0.58 for some mysterious reason.


Taxes? On my bill, I don't have any taxes. Should I be happy?


----------



## Brandon428

Whats the advantage of DDA?


----------



## James Long

Brandon428 said:


> Whats the advantage of DDA?


Starting in February 98 cents per DVR. Until then there is a larger discount. (I'm expecting a price freeze until 2011 on DDA as well.)


----------



## Brandon428

So how much would it cost a month for 2 722s,please bare with my stupidity its just that I find Dish's fees complicating.


----------



## James Long

Brandon428 said:


> So how much would it cost a month for 2 722s,please bare with my stupidity its just that I find Dish's fees complicating.


At what programming level?
DishDVR Advantage Classic Bronze 100 is $44.99 plus $10 Bronze HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$66.99* (plus taxes)
DishDVR Advantage Classic Silver 200 is $57.99 plus $10 Silver HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$79.99* (plus taxes)
DishDVR Advantage Classic Gold 250 is $67.99 plus $10 Gold HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$89.99* (plus taxes)
DishDVR Advantage Classic America's "Everything" Pak $102.98 plus $10 Gold HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$124.98* (plus taxes)

Most DISH customers would be at the Silver 200 level.
Add $10 if you want Platinum HD - subtract $5 if you don't want any HD.
Prices as of February 1st (or first bill produced after February 1st).

(If you don't want ANY of the SD channels you can sign up for a "TurboHD" package with less channels (all the HD channels at each level) at a discount. The pricing above is based on SD packages plus HD, not HD only. There will also be one time charges for the second DVR ... the prices above reflect monthly charges only.)


----------



## Brandon428

I think I'm gonna go with the DDA Classic Gold 250 with Gold HD. Thanks for the help James.


----------



## Chris Freeland

James Long said:


> At what programming level?
> DishDVR Advantage Classic Bronze 100 is $44.99 plus $10 Bronze HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$66.99* (plus taxes)
> DishDVR Advantage Classic Silver 200 is $57.99 plus $10 Silver HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$79.99* (plus taxes)
> DishDVR Advantage Classic Gold 250 is $67.99 plus $10 Gold HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$89.99* (plus taxes)
> DishDVR Advantage Classic America's "Everything" Pak $102.98 plus $10 Gold HD plus $12 2nd DVR *$124.98* (plus taxes)
> 
> Most DISH customers would be at the Silver 200 level.
> Add $10 if you want Platinum HD - subtract $5 if you don't want any HD.
> Prices as of February 1st (or first bill produced after February 1st).
> 
> (If you don't want ANY of the SD channels you can sign up for a "TurboHD" package with less channels (all the HD channels at each level) at a discount. The pricing above is based on SD packages plus HD, not HD only. There will also be one time charges for the second DVR ... the prices above reflect monthly charges only.)


Unless their was a change that I am not aware of, their is no DVR fee for the "Americas Everything" pack, therefore the DDA Classic AEP should be $102.99 + $7 for the extra 722 receiver for a total of $109.99.


----------



## speedlever

What is the HD enabling fee of $7 (HDTV with no HD programming selected)? I was playing with Dishbuilder to get an idea of what it would cost me if I changed out one of my two SD TVs for an HDTV. The price bumped up $7 with no change of SD programming. (two tvs with DVR, 1-sd and 1-hd). Only $3 more to move to Gold. What do you get for that $7 fee?

If I change the above config to 2 HDTVs, the price jumps 12.98 (5.98 - dvr service fee and 7.00 leased receiver fee).

See images:

HD enabling fee (no HD packages selected)


1 sd tv, 1 hdtv: both with DVR, Top 250 and Gold HD


2 hdtv: both with DVR, top 250 and Gold HD


----------



## James Long

Chris Freeland said:


> Unless their was a change that I am not aware of, their is no DVR fee for the "Americas Everything" pack, therefore the DDA Classic AEP should be $102.99 + $7 for the extra 722 receiver for a total of $109.99.


I believe the policy changed from all DVRs included to just the first one about two years ago.



speedlever said:


> What is the HD enabling fee of $7 (HDTV with no HD programming selected)?


DISH has a "penalty" for taking their HDTV equipment and not buying a HDTV package. The penalty will be going down to $5 in February and the current DISHBuilder does not charge the penalty in Eastern Arc areas where DISH is requiring ViP equipment for all.

Basically if you force DISH to provide you with HD equipment without subscribing to a HD package they will charge you a little extra. If they force you to accept HD equipment then they won't charge you extra.


----------



## speedlever

James Long said:



> I believe the policy changed from all DVRs included to just the first one about two years ago.
> 
> DISH has a "penalty" for taking their HDTV equipment and not buying a HDTV package. The penalty will be going down to $5 in February and the current DISHBuilder does not charge the penalty in Eastern Arc areas where DISH is requiring ViP equipment for all.
> 
> Basically if you force DISH to provide you with HD equipment without subscribing to a HD package they will charge you a little extra. If they force you to accept HD equipment then they won't charge you extra.


That's interesting. I built the above scenario with my zip code (in the Eastern Arc) and the penalty showed up when an HDTV was selected. Select SD sets and the penalty goes away. It will be interesting to see what my March bill is (new customer as of the last 2 weeks). It appears that the penalty is incurred only if Dish knows you have an HDTV with no HD service. ???


----------



## Chris Freeland

James Long said:


> I believe the policy changed from all DVRs included to just the first one about two years ago.


That is true about the normal DVR Advantage pack, however I still believe that their is still no charge for any DVR on your account if you sub to the "Americas Everything Pack".


----------



## Chris Freeland

Chris Freeland said:


> Unless their was a change that I am not aware of, their is no DVR fee for the "Americas Everything" pack, therefore the DDA Classic AEP should be $102.99 + $7 for the extra 722 receiver for a total of $109.99.


Oops I forgot to add the "HD Gold", the Classic AEP with 2 x 722 receivers and Gold HD should be $119.99 on Feb 1.


----------



## James Long

Chris Freeland said:


> Oops I forgot to add the "HD Gold", the Classic AEP with 2 x 722 receivers and Gold HD should be $119.99 on Feb 1.


Only if there is no DVR fee on the second DVR.

I'm pretty sure that the 2nd DVR is fee-able. At least if I'm wrong one will save money in reality and not be charged extra.


----------



## BobaBird

The relevant parts from my current bill, receivers are 622, 622, 501:

Jan 20 - Feb 19 DISH Network DVR Service Fee 0.00
Digital Home Advantage America's Everything Pak with
Locals 99.98

The time-frame you are thinking of roughly coincides with DDA.


----------



## jking47

blooker68 said:


> Maybe the new FCC commissioner will finally mandate a la carte and the rest of us can stop subsidizing ESPN viewers.


I thought everyone was an ESPN viewer....


----------



## ImBack234

blooker68 said:


> Maybe the new FCC commissioner will finally mandate a la carte and the rest of us can stop subsidizing ESPN viewers.


I guess we can still dream.:eek2:


----------



## Chris Freeland

BobaBird said:


> The relevant parts from my current bill, receivers are 622, 622, 501:
> 
> Jan 20 - Feb 19 DISH Network DVR Service Fee 0.00
> Digital Home Advantage America's Everything Pak with
> Locals 99.98
> 
> The time-frame you are thinking of roughly coincides with DDA.


I rest my case


----------



## James Long

Always glad to be wrong when it means someone is saving money.


----------



## Alsat

James Long said:


> Basically if you force DISH to provide you with HD equipment without subscribing to a HD package they will charge you a little extra. If they force you to accept HD equipment then they won't charge you extra.


I have a 6000, which is obsolete, and Dish is "forcing" me to replace it with an updated HD receiver - but as I do not currently subscribe to any HD programming, I would get the fee. Could I have requested an SD receiver to replace my 6000, thus bypassing this fee?


----------



## kb7oeb

Maybe Dish decided not to update the 6000 to work with the new smart card, I don't know why else they would care if you kept it on SD.


----------



## Ray_Clum

BobaBird said:


> The relevant parts from my current bill, receivers are 622, 622, 501:
> 
> Jan 20 - Feb 19 DISH Network DVR Service Fee 0.00
> Digital Home Advantage America's Everything Pak with
> Locals 99.98
> 
> The time-frame you are thinking of roughly coincides with DDA.


I wonder if they realize that they may be losing money...

If they give DVR service with all AEP subs, including multiple DVR users, since they are no longer charging for the $7 lease fee and $5.98 DVR fee but a flat $12 DVR fee, you may just save an additional $7...


----------



## BobaBird

AEP has no effect on lease or additional receiver fees.


----------



## Ray_Clum

BobaBird said:


> AEP has no effect on lease or additional receiver fees.


But they are combining the $7 add'l receiver fee with the $5.98 DVR fee and making it a $12 DVR fee...


----------



## James Long

Ray_Clum said:


> But they are combining the $7 add'l receiver fee with the $5.98 DVR fee and making it a $12 DVR fee...


With DDA (DISH DVR Advantage), yes.

AEP already includes DVR fees so there is no DDA rate for adding on additional receivers. The normal rate of $5 SD or $7 HD per receiver applies (and the DVR fee is included in AEP).

The $10/$12 combos only apply to DDA. Non-DDA subscribers (including AEP) get the regular split rates.


----------



## hoophead

Just received my online bill via ATT/DISH and here is the info about the increase. Name changes are just that...no new channels for the price 
_(I know this has been expected but here is the official notice)_

Effective February 1, 2009
Please note the following programming and monthly rate changes for AT&T
| DISH Network Service:

America's Top 100 will be renamed Classic Bronze 100 and repriced to
$39.99*;
America's Top 100 Plus will be renamed Classic Bronze 100 Plus
and repriced to $49.99*;
America's Top 200 will be renamed Classic Silver 200 and repriced to
$52.99*;* America's Top 250 will be renamed Classic Gold 250 and
repriced to $62.99**; DishDVR Advantage America's Top 100 will be
renamed DishDVR Advantage Classic Bronze 100 and repriced to $44.99;
DishDVR Advantage America's Top 200 will be renamed DishDVR Advantage
Classic Silver 200 and repriced to $57.99; DishLATINO will be renamed
DishLATINO Clasico and repriced to $29.99*; DishDVR Advantage TurboHD
Bronze will be repriced to $39.99; DishDVR Advantage TurboHD Silver
will be repriced to $49.99; DishDVR Advantage TurboHD Gold will be
repriced to $59.99; America's Top 250 Bonus Pack will be renamed
Classic Gold 250 Bonus Pack; America's "Everything" Pak will be
repriced to $102.98*; Programming Access Fee will be renamed. The
following new prices will also apply: DishLATINO Plus-$34.99**;
DishLATINO Dos-$42.99**; DishLATINO Max-$52.99**; DishLATINO Plus DVR
Pack-$39.99; TurboHD Bronze-$34.99*; TurboHD Silver-$44.99*; TurboHD
Gold-$54.99*; Russian Mega Pack-$33.99; S. Asian Hindi Mega
Pack-$56.99; Bengali Mega Pack-$34.99; Punjabi Pack-$19.9 9; HBO-$15.99 ;
Playboy-$15.99; HD Enabling Fee-$5.00. Premium pricing will be as
follows: 2 Premium Channels-$22.00; 3 Premium Channels-$31.00; Existing
DishDVR Advantage** customers with more than one DVR will now pay
$12.00/month for HD DVR receiver and $10.00/month for SD DVR receiver
(Save $0.98).

*Prices include locals, $5/mo less without locals.
**Price includes both with and without locals.
*BOLDED is the package we have and reflects a $3/mo increase*


----------



## hoophead

I posted a thread, that was closed stating a thread was already open, pasting the info from my online bill today of the DISH price increases. Well, the first post here has prices that do not mesh with what I pasted on.

I am not about to look through 8 more pages to see if the corrections were made.


----------



## James Long

Perhaps you can point out where your "official" prices vary from the prices discussed in this thread? The prices stated at the beginning of the thread are confirmed and at quick glance your post seems to contain the same prices.


----------



## snowcat

hoophead said:


> I posted a thread, that was closed stating a thread was already open, pasting the info from my online bill today of the DISH price increases. Well, the first post here has prices that do not mesh with what I pasted on.
> 
> I am not about to look through 8 more pages to see if the corrections were made.


The prices look the same to me. Your prices just have the $5 locals added to them, while the prices on page 1 don't.


----------



## hoophead

snowcat said:


> The prices look the same to me. Your prices just have the $5 locals added to them, while the prices on page 1 don't.


I guess it is hard to compare when the official says one thing and the other does not have have the local charge added.

Never mind. :grin:


----------



## James Long

Your "official" is from a reseller who is actually breaking ties with DISH Network and will be reselling DirecTV. Our "official" is from DISH Network (to their retailers). As long as the prices agree the point is moot, but I'll take our "official" over a reseller's word any day.


----------



## Slamminc11

hoophead said:


> Just received my online bill via ATT/DISH and here is the info about the increase. Name changes are just that...no new channels for the price
> ...


So they didn't add any channels over the last year? They Didn't put any money into new satellites and send them up 22,000 miles? They didn't come up with any R&D over the last year ? They didn't have cost increases with 20,000+ employees (salaries, health insurance, 401k, etc)? Local taxes on 10 call centers across the country? Upkeep on vehicles?


----------



## puckwithahalo

Just so everyone knows, and I don't know if it has been said yet or not, but DDA will also get the first TV2 Connection Charge (formerly the no phone line fee) waived on an account.


----------



## hoophead

James Long said:


> Your "official" is from a reseller who is actually breaking ties with DISH Network and will be reselling DirecTV. Our "official" is from DISH Network (to their retailers). As long as the prices agree the point is moot, but I'll take our "official" over a reseller's word any day.


ATT will actually be going to D* from E*? I had not heard; please fill me in.


----------



## Kheldar

hoophead said:


> ATT will actually be going to D* from E*? I had not heard; please fill me in.


Just in case you aren't kidding, go to this thread


----------



## RollTide1017

When I go to the Dish website and look at my programming it list that I pay $5.99 for locals. Why would I be paying .99 more when everyone else?


----------



## James Long

RollTide1017 said:


> When I go to the Dish website and look at my programming it list that I pay $5.99 for locals. Why would I be paying .99 more when everyone else?


Check to make sure that the 99c isn't reduced somewhere else ... other than that, the $5.99 price is for people who don't subscribe to a basic package (DISHFamily, AT100 or above, etc.).


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

OK, so in all these 190+ posts you have given me a headache. Has anyone figured out what the sweet-spot is? or the sweet-spot for each tier? or combinations of tiers?

What about those of us with DVR-converted 211's There's no DVR fee for those, is there?

What about those of us with OTA locals? Can we drop our locals and still have L-I-L show up with the guide? (the guide being the important element here)

.


----------



## Chris Freeland

James Long said:


> Check to make sure that the 99c isn't reduced somewhere else ... other than that, the $5.99 price is for people who don't subscribe to a basic package (DISHFamily, AT100 or above, etc.).


I do not understand why E* marketing people keep using that $5.99/mo for locals figure. With the $9.99 standalone locals package, the $14.99 Welcome Pack w/locals, several of the International Packs counting as basic packs and the Spanish packs including locals at no additional charge(starting Feb 7), who are left paying that full $5.99 price? I would think that anyone who was just getting a non basic package International channel or package of channels or getting a premium movie channel package or other "a la cart" channels without a basic package would be be better off getting the $9.99 standalone locals pack or the Welcome Pack w/locals at $14.99 rather than the $5/mo access fee + $5.99/mo for locals for a total of $10.99/mo. I guess that the few subs that might pay that full $5.99/mo for locals might be the basic package subs who pay annually?


----------



## James Long

Cap'n Preshoot;1972580 said:


> OK, so in all these 190+ posts you have given me a headache. Has anyone figured out what the sweet-spot is? or the sweet-spot for each tier? or combinations of tiers?


The sweet spot is a matter of opinion. We can tell you what the price of each tier will be.



> What about those of us with DVR-converted 211's There's no DVR fee for those, is there?


Correct. Once the per-household conversion fee is paid there is no additional fee.



> What about those of us with OTA locals? Can we drop our locals and still have L-I-L show up with the guide? (the guide being the important element here)


If you drop or do not subscribe to satellite delivered locals you will not get EPG data for locals.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

Thanks James.

What is included (or bundled-into) the Dish DVR Advantage deal?
-Locals
-DVR Svc fee (ok waived, but requires DVR Advantage, so it's in there)
-What else?


----------



## James Long

Cap'n Preshoot;1972946 said:


> What is included (or bundled-into) the Dish DVR Advantage deal?
> -Locals
> -DVR Svc fee (ok waived, but requires DVR Advantage, so it's in there)
> -What else?


That is it. Package + locals + DVR = DVR Advantage Package.

Under 2007 prices (which were price frozen until Jan 31st, 2009) there was an initial 99c savings which became more when the rest of the prices went up last February. Under 2009 prices (effective with the first billing after February 1st) we're back to a 99c initial savings ... this time 99c per DVR.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

James Long said:


> That is it. Package + locals + DVR = DVR Advantage Package.
> 
> Under 2007 prices (which were price frozen until Jan 31st, 2009) there was an initial 99c savings which became more when the rest of the prices went up last February. Under 2009 prices (effective with the first billing after February 1st) we're back to a 99c initial savings ... this time 99c per DVR.


Sorry James, the "light" hasn't clicked on yet

Using your chart (thanks by the way) I go with the current rates and apply to what I have today, but I keep coming up with more (way more) than I'm paying. Help me understand. 

What I think you're saying is the DDA pricing includes your base package, be it AT200 or whatever. The confusion I'm having is with the AEP which does not specifically state that it includes HD, nor is it implied except perhaps with the interpretation of the term "everything" in AEP, which would mean (imply) DDA+AEP is the whole kit & kaboodle including HD but not including Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum. Am I reading that right? Then to that number you just add your extra receiver charge(s) (?)

(DDA with AEP) + (Gold) + (Platinum) + (extra receivers) = total monthly recurring price

Am I on track here?

The above includes C_MAX but I can get MAX for a penny with autopay, so where's the savings on the above "bundle" with autopay versus without autopay?


----------



## James Long

AEP does not include HD. My chart makes it pretty clear that there are different price with or without HD.

Perhaps it would be easier to make it clear specifically what you have instead of having us guess?


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

Presently 
DDA (VIP722)
4 premium pkg (HBO+AT250 Bonus Pak + Gold + Plat HD)
2 addt'l leased HD receivers (211k)
$103.99 + tax

Also have the penny Cinemax deal tho it's not indicated on the bill.

What would I need going forward to continue this?
What would I need if I wanted to upgrade to AEP? Looks to me like I would need DDA + AEP + Gold + Plat (plus extra receivers) because if I understand correctly Gold & Plat HD is not included in AEP. Is this correct?


----------



## James Long

Cap'n Preshoot;1973119 said:


> Presently
> DDA (VIP722)
> 4 premium pkg (HBO+AT250 Bonus Pak + Gold + Plat HD)
> 2 addt'l leased HD receivers (211k)
> $103.99 + tax
> 
> Also have the penny Cinemax deal tho it's not indicated on the bill.
> 
> What would I need going forward to continue this?
> What would I need if I wanted to upgrade to AEP? Looks to me like I would need DDA + AEP + Gold + Plat (plus extra receivers) because if I understand correctly Gold & Plat HD is not included in AEP. Is this correct?


If I'm reading correctly you have:
DISH DVR Advantage AT200 + HBO + AT250 + GoldHD + PlatHD
Current (2007) $49.99 + $10 each addition = $89.99
Each additional HD receiver is $7. $89.99 + $14 = $103.99

No changes:
New (2009) $57.99 + $10 each addition = $97.99
(Note: This assumes HBO is still $10 and not $15.99.)
Additional receivers are the same - total will be $111.99

Change to AEP:
New (2009) $102.98 w/locals + $10 GoldHD + $10 PlatHD = $122.98
Additional receivers are the same - total will be $136.98


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

Thanks. I think we'll stay where we are.


----------



## pitflyer

Can anyone help explain what will change on my bill? I know my Dish DVR Top 200 package will go up $8. OK. But I also have Silver with Platinum HD with 1 Premium. It is listed as "dish HD with 1 premium package - $30". The new packages don't seem to offer a one premium only package, however. So how much will this option go up, will it be priced as an individual premium and individual HD package?


----------



## dennispap

pitflyer said:


> Can anyone help explain what will change on my bill? I know my Dish DVR Top 200 package will go up $8. OK. But I also have Silver with Platinum HD with 1 Premium. It is listed as "dish HD with 1 premium package - $30". The new packages don't seem to offer a one premium only package, however. So how much will this option go up, will it be priced as an individual premium and individual HD package?


I think everything else you have will stay the same, Unless the the movie premiums go up.


----------



## hoophead

Kheldar said:


> Just in case you aren't kidding, go to this thread


...Why would I be kidding?
Do you say that to everybody that asks a question here?


----------



## russ9

Interesting, my bill, dated January 19 for Feb 4 to March 3 had no indication of the new prices... but I did get my second year of Sin-O-Max for a penny 

I've already 'downsized' the platinum package and Showtime..


----------



## James Long

From the "it is about time DirecTV announced it" department ...
*DIRECTV New prices take effect March 4, 2009*
Details and discussion in another thread here.



Doug Brott said:


> Most base packages will see a $3 price increase per month starting in March.
> DVR Service, HD Access, and mirroring/lease fees will increase by one cent.
> Premiums are increasing by 99 cents if you have one premium, or $1 if you have more than one premium.


----------



## Bobby H

I received my February statement. The bill due Feb. 15 doesn't show much of any price increase. I have DishHD Absolute, HBO, local channels and one ViP722 receiver. The bill is a tad over $57.


----------



## Ohioankev

Trying to figure this out... 
I've been on AEP for the last four years but since I got an HDTV a couple weeks ago I finally decided to call DISH and see what I can do with this leased 625 receiver, well they are upgrading me to HD for free. 

With the Price increases, and package structure am I under the impression to get all the HD station that I can and keep all the SD channels that I currently have for the owned 625 that will still be on my account that it would look something like this


AEP Classic w/o Locals ($97.99) + TurboHD (add $10 for each tier, at four tiers, Bronze, Silver, Gold, Plat add $40 ?)


----------



## Ray_Clum

Ohioankev said:


> AEP Classic w/o Locals ($97.99) + TurboHD (add $10 for each tier, at four tiers, Bronze, Silver, Gold, Plat add $40 ?)


Nope

$97.99 for AEP Classic
$10.00 for HD Gold
$10.00 for HD Platinum (if you want to add it, you don't have too)
$??.?? for add'l receiver fee, if you keep 625 in addition to new HD receiver
=====
$107.99 - $117.99 + add'l receiver fee + tax


----------



## CABill

Chris Freeland said:


> I do not understand why E* marketing people keep using that $5.99/mo for locals figure. With the $9.99 standalone locals package, the $14.99 Welcome Pack w/locals, several of the International Packs counting as basic packs and the Spanish packs including locals at no additional charge(starting Feb 7), who are left paying that full $5.99 price? I would think that anyone who was just getting a non basic package International channel or package of channels or getting a premium movie channel package or other "a la cart" channels without a basic package would be be better off getting the $9.99 standalone locals pack or the Welcome Pack w/locals at $14.99 rather than the $5/mo access fee + $5.99/mo for locals for a total of $10.99/mo. I guess that the few subs that might pay that full $5.99/mo for locals might be the basic package subs who pay annually?


I'll be paying the $5.99 / month for locals. Instead of AT100 DDA for $39.99/month I'd been paying, or $44.99 it would have increased to, it is cheaper to switch to an annual AT100 ($363) plus 12 months at $5.99 locals and $5.98 DVR fee. $506.64 / year compared to 12 * 44.99 or $539.88. For some people it becomes Dvr Dis Advantage. If you have more DVRs with the fee, you start to catch up. Tomorrow, billing will be new prices. I assume annual AT100 will go up and be closer to the DDA price for a year.


----------



## Ohioankev

Ray_Clum said:


> Nope
> 
> $97.99 for AEP Classic
> $10.00 for HD Gold
> $10.00 for HD Platinum (if you want to add it, you don't have too)
> $??.?? for add'l receiver fee, if you keep 625 in addition to new HD receiver
> =====
> $107.99 - $117.99 + add'l receiver fee + tax


Thanks, for the clarification, that's not to much of a price increase to get HD programming.


----------



## ch3

CABill said:


> I'll be paying the $5.99 / month for locals. Instead of AT100 DDA for $39.99/month I'd been paying, or $44.99 it would have increased to, it is cheaper to switch to an annual AT100 ($363) plus 12 months at $5.99 locals and $5.98 DVR fee. $506.64 / year compared to 12 * 44.99 or $539.88. For some people it becomes Dvr Dis Advantage. If you have more DVRs with the fee, you start to catch up. Tomorrow, billing will be new prices. I assume annual AT100 will go up and be closer to the DDA price for a year.


Yes, they get you for $5.99 for locals if you pay your main package annually (and they don't allow you sign up annually for locals - I tried once.) And it depends when you annual renewal is. If you're fortunate enough to have the renewal in say January (mine is January 25), you get the current (old) price for almost a whole year into an increase.

At last year's DDA 100's price price of $39.99, I was only getting a $.52 per month advantage with AT100 annual ($330/12=$27.50+5.99+5.98=$39.47) all last year. Now with DDA 100 at $44.99, I'll be getting a $2.77 advantage per month (last year's AT100's annual of $363/12=$30.25+5.99+5.98=$42.22) until next January 25.

If you get annual now (what I will get next January), there's only a $0.94 advantage ($385/12=$32.08+5.99+5.98) with Classic Bronze 100 annual. That's only $11.28 per year, but you have to pay $385 in advance to get that. (Not something you'll likely want to do if you are not a loyal Dish customer.) Best to go annual in January (I just happen to luck out when I signed up for annual in January 1999). This is assuming that DDA 100 does not go up next February (and if it does or Classic Bronze 100 does, I will save more).


----------



## russ9

Lease Fee question:

I'm still trying to figure out what I should be paying.
I have a 622 (leased), Dish DVR Advantage Silver, Silver HD and HBO.
Right now (well as of January 31), my bill has $49.99 for DDA, $20 for HD and HBO and $7 for lease

According to this page:
FAQ
I'm only supposed to pay a lease fee if I have more than 1 receiver. Is that right?

Also, does anyone remember when DDA was started?


----------



## manzelmo

Rignt off my Bill dated 1/4
DISH Network DVR Service Fee 0.00
GoldHD with PlatinumHD 20.00
DISH Home Protection Plan (DHPP) 5.99
Digital Home Advantage AEP with Locals 99.98
+ tax

Going on line and translating that takes an spreadsheet and I end up with the same dollar values.

I think I am paying $20 just to watch Planet Green and Encore in HD (Gold) plus $10 for Platinum which I watch only HDNet movies. So If I could figure out how to ask for getting just TurboHD Bronze I could save $30. 

I don't even want local access just the OTA guide with the correct listings shown.

What I really want is no duplicaton of channels listed when I search for what is on. I get 3 of just about everything. the low local channel SD, the low low local channel HD, and a 8-9000 channel for the local as well. Which drives me nuts. I tried locking out the channels from listing but that screws with the DVR guide, you end up with thing listed as Locked in the DVR list cause the HD and SD have the same channel number. If there is an HD channel, I don't need to see the SD channel. Arrgh.


----------



## newsman

manzelmo said:


> What I really want is no duplicaton of channels listed when I search for what is on. I get 3 of just about everything. the low local channel SD, the low low local channel HD, and a 8-9000 channel for the local as well. Which drives me nuts. I tried locking out the channels from listing but that screws with the DVR guide, you end up with thing listed as Locked in the DVR list cause the HD and SD have the same channel number. If there is an HD channel, I don't need to see the SD channel. Arrgh.


I use the preferences, and favorite lists to help clean up the guide. It works great w/ my DVR. I don't record ANY thing off of the 8000-9000 channels.


----------



## Blowgun

DustoMan said:


> The new package and reciever names make my brain hurt.


Agreed. I'll be extremely happy when the hype over HD goes away and we can get back to calling it TV. In the meantime, it just keeps getting prolonged.


----------



## kal915

Chris Freeland said:


> Dish Latino goes up $2 without locals goes down $3 with locals, name changed to Dish Latino Classico. All other Dish Latino packs without locals will go up $3 and with locals down $2, it appears locals will be No Charge on all Mexico and Latino packs.


I don't get this very well.
So if I have Dish Latino Max with locals, then my price of $55 will go down to $53? Of if I have Dish Latino Max without locals, then my price goes up from $50 to $53, but i receive locals for free?


----------



## James Long

kal915 said:


> I don't get this very well.
> So if I have Dish Latino Max with locals, then my price of $55 will go down to $53? Of if I have Dish Latino Max without locals, then my price goes up from $50 to $53, but i receive locals for free?


Yes.

Locals are now included. There is no discount for not choosing to have them.


----------



## CABill

russ9 said:


> Lease Fee question:
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what I should be paying.
> I have a 622 (leased), Dish DVR Advantage Silver, Silver HD and HBO.
> Right now (well as of January 31), my bill has $49.99 for DDA, $20 for HD and HBO and $7 for lease
> 
> According to this page:
> FAQ
> I'm only supposed to pay a lease fee if I have more than 1 receiver. Is that right?
> 
> Also, does anyone remember when DDA was started?


A lot of people that obtained their receiver via DISH'n It Up existing customer upgrade were charged the lease fee for the receiver, even if it was the primary or ONLY receiver on the account. I think it has only been about a year that NEW upgrades via DIU wouldn't charge the fee. It would be best to phone and ask - I don't know if the CSR can make the fee go away. They could give you a price to upgrade the 622 to another receiver and then you would NOT pay the $7. i.e. If you were to upgrade to a 722, the fee would go away. The language in the older DIU agreement differed from the current "first receiver always included".


----------



## CABill

ch3 said:


> At last year's DDA 100's price price of $39.99, I was only getting a $.52 per month advantage with AT100 annual ($330/12=$27.50+5.99+5.98=$39.47) all last year. Now with DDA 100 at $44.99, I'll be getting a $2.77 advantage per month (last year's AT100's annual of $363/12=$30.25+5.99+5.98=$42.22) until next January 25.
> 
> If you get annual now (what I will get next January), there's only a $0.94 advantage ($385/12=$32.08+5.99+5.98) with Classic Bronze 100 annual. That's only $11.28 per year, but you have to pay $385 in advance to get that. (Not something you'll likely want to do if you are not a loyal Dish customer.) Best to go annual in January (I just happen to luck out when I signed up for annual in January 1999). This is assuming that DDA 100 does not go up next February (and if it does or Classic Bronze 100 does, I will save more).


I've been annual (with add / drop to work the system) for over a decade (my 1st receiver came bundled with a year of programming), but last year was the first time I didn't renew annual. Only saving $0.52 / month didn't seem to justify prepaying for a year. Saving $33/year crosses my subjective threshold. There have been years when reverting to monthly payment instead of annual have produced partial year credits at the "new rate" and you can come out ahead, but that is a crap shoot. Like years where the lowest tier didn't increase but AT200 (whatever it was called at the time) did.


----------



## space86

russ9 said:


> Interesting, my bill, dated January 19 for Feb 4 to March 3 had no indication of the new prices... but I did get my second year of Sin-O-Max for a penny
> 
> I've already 'downsized' the platinum package and Showtime..


Dish give me 3 months free of the platinum HD package.


----------



## wingsno19

I just signed up 3 months ago, so the price change is a surprise. I have the 722 with Turbo HD silver and DDA. I am looking to reduce my bill, so will change to Turbo HD Bronze and kill the DDA package. I use an antenna for OTA, and also get locals with DDA So I think it comes out to $29.99/month for the Bronze plus the $5.99 DVR fee. 
If I do this, will the OTA channels still show up in the channel guide? (so I can actually record shows etc).


----------



## Todd Nicholson

You need to subscribe to Dish locals to actually have the local listings show in the guide for over the air.


----------



## wingsno19

Thanks for the reply. I think this is a bunch of crap, not having the channel guide info available for OTA.


----------



## pitflyer

My bill went up $8 for DDA 200 and $1 for 'three premiums' (they counted my silver HD, platinum HD and a premium channel each as a premium channel). Total of $9, I chatted online and told them to remove the premium channel so my bill will be roughly the same, and no change fee please since they changed the prices. They said OK. I wish the prices would stay the same forever but I dont begrudge Dish the higher prices.

I also added HBO and Starz for three months for free on a promotion they are having now. Will see if that screws up my bill completely or not, but CSR I chatted with seemed really on the ball.


----------



## snowcat

wingsno19 said:


> If I do this, will the OTA channels still show up in the channel guide? (so I can actually record shows etc).


The channel numbers will show up in the guide, but there will be no programming information from them. You can still set manual recordings (time based) on your shows.


----------



## Taco Lover

I just got my bill. The new prices are reflected, but there are a couple things I did not expect. I'm getting this thank you:


Dish Bill said:


> Thank you! As an exclusive DishDVR Advantage customer, DISH Network is pleased to give you an automatic $3 monthly credit through 2009 - simply as a token of our appreciation!


So it looks like I'm still saving the $3.98 as I was before, and not just $0.98.

It also mentioned: "Save $5/mo on your first Duo Receiver whether you have that receiver connected to a phone line or Internet!" What is this list? It's itemized in my bill, but it says $0.00.


----------



## david_jr

snowcat said:


> The channel numbers will show up in the guide, but there will be no programming information from them. You can still set manual recordings (time based) on your shows.


Not to get too far off topic, but I think it is interesting that you have to subscribe to LIL to get program guide info for OTA. DISH only carries 2 of my Albany, NY locals in HD (ABC & NBC) yet they provide all of the info for all of my digital main and sub channels that the receiver scanned in OTA. I figured they get the info streamed from the channels themselves somehow. But that wouldn't require local subscription to provide. Oh well. Many (myself included) feel that the LIL package is worth the price for the guide info and for the ability to record 3 shows at the same time. I just wish the packages were more complete. Many markets get one or two of the big 4 and almost no one gets PBS or CW.


----------



## Michael P

david_jr said:


> Not to get too far off topic, but I think it is interesting that you have to subscribe to LIL to get program guide info for OTA. DISH only carries 2 of my Albany, NY locals in HD (ABC & NBC) yet they provide all of the info for all of my digital main and sub channels that the receiver scanned in OTA. I figured they get the info streamed from the channels themselves somehow. But that wouldn't require local subscription to provide. Oh well. Many (myself included) feel that the LIL package is worth the price for the guide info and for the ability to record 3 shows at the same time. I just wish the packages were more complete. Many markets get one or two of the big 4 and almost no one gets PBS or CW.


E* gets the EPG from Tribune, not the local stations stream. If they were getting it form the local stations you would not be able to see the 2.5 - 9 days (depending on model) worth of data that we enjoy on our EPG's.

Since E* has to pay Tribune that justifys the LIL subscription requirement. I wonder what (if anything) E* does for the few DMA's not carried on satellite? There should be a way for those customers to get guide data (although I have not seen any threads or posts regarding that situation). It's not just far-off rural areas either. There are 3 small DMA's here in Ohio that get the majority of their stations from the "big" DMA next door.


----------



## Michael P

Thanks to the $10 "Loyalty offer" and the surprise $3 DVR Advantage credit I'm now getting a $13.00 credit for the next 12 months! After taxes my bill just went down $4.55.


----------



## levibluewa

With my Directv receivers you can get 2 different market listings whether you subscribe to the locals or not. Another plus for Directv!


----------



## James Long

levibluewa said:


> With my Directv receivers you can get 2 different market listings whether you subscribe to the locals or not. Another plus for Directv!


Yet on DISH you can get stations that DirecTV doesn't even know about. When one scans for OTA channels the ViPs scan for ALL OTA digital channels. Not just the ones the provider thinks might be there.

With the right antenna I could pick up four markets ... which two would DirecTV give me EPG for? Besides DirecTV's normal is to charge everyone for locals. "Whether you subscribe to locals or not" is a hassle to get locals removed.


----------



## ZBoomer

levibluewa said:


> Another plus for Directv!


That suggests there was a plus before the one you listed, and I can't think of one.


----------



## 4bama

levibluewa said:


> With my Directv receivers you can get 2 different market listings whether you subscribe to the locals or not. Another plus for Directv!


I live in the Birmingham DMA and receive my Birmingham locals in SD/HD from DISH. My OTA antenna is pointed to Montgomery and I get all the Montgomert DMA stations in HD via the 622.

DISH also provides the EPG for all the Montgomery DMA's that I receive, plus some independent channels in the area picked up by my OTA.

I was suprised, but pleased, that DISH's EPG included all these stations and their subchannels, some have 4 subchannels and I get EPG for all of them.


----------



## Michael P

levibluewa said:


> With my Directv receivers you can get 2 different market listings whether you subscribe to the locals or not. Another plus for Directv!


Not really. I'm in the Cleveland DMA and get the Youngstown DMA OTA and get all the guide data for both the primary and subchannels for every Y'town station.

Subchannels, can your DirecTV DVR get guide data for those?


----------



## levibluewa

YES!


----------



## ka8zay

So today I get an email from Dish and it says:
No Price Changes for 2009 
DISH Network HD programming packages ? BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD 
Most popular Premium movie channel packages 
DishFAMILY and other basic all-digital programming packages 
Local channels 
DishHOME Protection Plan 
Additional television connections 

Isn't this kinda crazy after you raise rates on the 1st, 11 days later you say no price increases for 2009? I sure would hope not, not even cable raises prices twice in one year.


----------



## Taco Lover

ka8zay said:


> So today I get an email from Dish and it says:
> No Price Changes for 2009
> DISH Network HD programming packages ? BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD
> Most popular Premium movie channel packages
> DishFAMILY and other basic all-digital programming packages
> Local channels
> DishHOME Protection Plan
> Additional television connections
> 
> Isn't this kinda crazy after you raise rates on the 1st, 11 days later you say no price increases for 2009? I sure would hope not, not even cable raises prices twice in one year.


No, that's a list of services that had no price change for 2009.


----------



## Slamminc11

ka8zay said:


> So today I get an email from Dish and it says:
> No Price Changes for 2009
> DISH Network HD programming packages ? BronzeHD, SilverHD and GoldHD
> Most popular Premium movie channel packages
> DishFAMILY and other basic all-digital programming packages
> Local channels
> DishHOME Protection Plan
> Additional television connections
> 
> Isn't this kinda crazy after you raise rates on the 1st, 11 days later you say no price increases for 2009? I sure would hope not, not even cable raises prices twice in one year.


Not crazy at all. Everything listed is staying the same price they were in 2008, so the email is correct, no price increase for everything listed...


----------



## russ9

Taco Lover said:


> No, that's a list of services that had no price change for 2009.


Pay no attention to your new bill behind the curtain......


----------



## ka8zay

Yes I get these did not go up, but still its like smacking your intelligence in the face. They made it front and center in the email like look, good news no price increases, this email didn't say anything about the ones that did go up. Thats all


----------



## Paul Secic

James Long said:


> If I'm reading correctly you have:
> DISH DVR Advantage AT200 + HBO + AT250 + GoldHD + PlatHD
> Current (2007) $49.99 + $10 each addition = $89.99
> Each additional HD receiver is $7. $89.99 + $14 = $103.99
> 
> No changes:
> New (2009) $57.99 + $10 each addition = $97.99
> (Note: This assumes HBO is still $10 and not $15.99.)
> Additional receivers are the same - total will be $111.99
> 
> Change to AEP:
> New (2009) $102.98 w/locals + $10 GoldHD + $10 PlatHD = $122.98
> Additional receivers are the same - total will be $136.98


I got my bill yesterday and it said for being a good customer I get $3 off on my DVR for all of 2009.


----------



## neilo

Paul Secic said:


> I got my bill yesterday and it said for being a good customer I get $3 off on my DVR for all of 2009.


I just saw my bill onloine (dated Feb 14). My balance went up from $50.57 to $55.59. 


> DishDVR Advantage Classic Silver 200 - You Saved $0.98!


There was a note as seen by others


> Duo Receiver - (You Saved $5 With DishDVR Advantage!)


 and also another line item


> DishDVR Advantage Credit - Adjustment -3.00


which may be the same thing people here are getting. I just saw the notice on the first page saying this is for all of 2009. This appears to mean that in 2010 in addition to other price increases, we will get that $3/month increase.


----------



## pendlek

So what is the magic formula for when the price goes up. My most recent statement dated 1-28-2009 has no price increase. 

Service for 2/13/09- 3/12/09
AT250 Bonus Pak 10.00
Dish Dvr Adv 49.99

The only thing I can figure is the price increase does not kick in until the first statement after Feb 1.

I had been planning to downgrade to Bronze and when I looked at my most recent statement I just got confused as to the pricing not reflecting an increase. I will just wait till next month now. 

Ken


----------



## James Long

First billing produced after the price increase is when the price increase shows.
Those billed on the 31st see old prices, those billed on the 1st see new.


----------



## snowcat

I haven't received my Feb-Mar bill yet, but I already have my $3 credit posted online.


----------



## audiomaster

That would be nice. Everyone who doesn't watch sports, including thousands of older couples on fixed incomes are subsidizing those that do! That's not right.

I just dropped the HD Platinum $10/mo package. I don't watch old movies or sports, so it was not worth it. And more and more I am renting movies from RedBox. Havn't rented a Dish movie in several months. Can't wait till RedBox gets Blue Ray discs.


----------



## rnbmusicfan

audiomaster said:


> That would be nice. Everyone who doesn't watch sports, including thousands of older couples on fixed incomes are subsidizing those that do! That's not right.
> 
> I just dropped the HD Platinum $10/mo package. I don't watch old movies or sports, so it was not worth it. And more and more I am renting movies from RedBox. Havn't rented a Dish movie in several months. Can't wait till RedBox gets Blue Ray discs.


It's not just sports programming. HD DVRs are subsidized significantly as well and subscriptiond have to cover certain increasing costs.

From a business standpoint, it makes sense. Cable and DirecTV raise rates as well. It makes more sense competing on enhanced services.

Fixed income customers can get many low end packages with Dish: Locals only, Welcome package?, Dish Family and Classic Bronze... DirecTV's lowest packages aren't very value effective, one can't even get locals only with them.

btw, there are a few Redboxs that have BluRays!


----------



## Hunter844

ka8zay said:


> Yes I get these did not go up, but still its like smacking your intelligence in the face. They made it front and center in the email like look, good news no price increases, this email didn't say anything about the ones that did go up. Thats all


That's about when I got on the internet to log in to my account to see how much the price increase was.

Maybe here in 10 or 30 years...I'll be able to get Fi0S here or at least have that option. Right now the only other decent alternative is cable called Suddenlink and it's so lame they don't even have HD channels yet. No thanks.


----------



## dkutz

Ok Riddle me this. I just bumped to 250 last month looked a tthe bill and its broken up this way
classic gold 250 = 10.00
DishDVR classic silver $57.99
total $67.99

Why am I getting charged the gold price for the silver and then ANOTHER $10 on top of that??


----------



## tsmacro

dkutz said:


> Ok Riddle me this. I just bumped to 250 last month looked a tthe bill and its broken up this way
> classic gold 250 = 10.00
> DishDVR classic silver $57.99
> total $67.99
> 
> Why am I getting charged the gold price for the silver and then ANOTHER $10 on top of that??


You're not, the price for DishDVR Advantage Classic Gold is $67.99. They way they have it broken down is confusing but pretty typical of the way they do it now. At least they are charging you the right price.


----------



## javaman

Did they jack up the price $5 for people with just one DVR?

I'm no longer saving $5.98 for my DishDVR Advantage. It lists $0.98.


----------



## ImBack234

javaman said:


> Did they jack up the price $5 for people with just one DVR?
> 
> I'm no longer saving $5.98 for my DishDVR Advantage. It lists $0.98.


No I didn't see a dime increase.


----------



## Kheldar

ImBack234 said:


> No I didn't see a dime increase.


Prior to the price increase, the DishDVR Advantage packages were prices $5.98 per month less than a comparable package with DVR service & local channels.

With the new pricing, the DDA packages are now $0.98 per month less than the comparable packages.

Their "Classic" packages went up $3, and some of their DDA packages went up $8.

So, yes, the DDA packages went up a lot more than the "Classic" packages.


----------



## javaman

I have the 250 package with locals and without taxes my rates jumped $8

Should I be getting charged an extra $5 this month when I only have the 1 DVR? It's the dual tuner 520 which over the years I've had a phone line hooked up to so they waived the DVR fee. Now with the rate change it seems they're charging me as though I have more than 1 DVR.


----------



## James Long

The DVR Advantage packages were price frozen last year so they are reflecting the two year increase. Non DDA customers got the rest of the increase last year.


----------



## avman7

I've been trying to save my monthly bill on Dish for awhile.

I just have one TV with Vip622 DVR, which I had since 2006.
I just switched to TurboHD Silver since I rarely watch SD program.

My latest bill: Leased Rec. Fee---------- 7.00
DVR Serv. Fee------------ 5.98
TurboHD Silver w Locals--- 44.99

I am saving close to $9.00 from my previous bill. I don't have any
commitment with Dish right now. I may upgrade Vip622 later. I am
happy with everything *except Lease Rec Fee of $ 7.00*
I've had this Vip622 DVR for almost 3 yrs already and I think I paid
enough Leased Rec Fee on this one! And HDMI port is not working
anymore!  Any possible way to get rid of this fee?

I'd appreciate expert opinions.


----------



## newsman

Even if you buy your own receiver, they are going to charge you a monthly fee. I own my receivers and I get charged $7.00/month for my 211.



avman7 said:


> I've been trying to save my monthly bill on Dish for awhile.
> 
> I just have one TV with Vip622 DVR, which I had since 2006.
> I just switched to TurboHD Silver since I rarely watch SD program.
> 
> My latest bill: Leased Rec. Fee---------- 7.00
> DVR Serv. Fee------------ 5.98
> TurboHD Silver w Locals--- 44.99
> 
> I am saving close to $9.00 from my previous bill. I don't have any
> commitment with Dish right now. I may upgrade Vip622 later. I am
> happy with everything *except Lease Rec Fee of $ 7.00*
> I've had this Vip622 DVR for almost 3 yrs already and I think I paid
> enough Leased Rec Fee on this one! And HDMI port is not working
> anymore!  Any possible way to get rid of this fee?
> 
> I'd appreciate expert opinions.


----------



## tsmacro

avman7 said:


> I've been trying to save my monthly bill on Dish for awhile.
> 
> I just have one TV with Vip622 DVR, which I had since 2006.
> I just switched to TurboHD Silver since I rarely watch SD program.
> 
> My latest bill: Leased Rec. Fee---------- 7.00
> DVR Serv. Fee------------ 5.98
> TurboHD Silver w Locals--- 44.99
> 
> I am saving close to $9.00 from my previous bill. I don't have any
> commitment with Dish right now. I may upgrade Vip622 later. I am
> happy with everything *except Lease Rec Fee of $ 7.00*
> I've had this Vip622 DVR for almost 3 yrs already and I think I paid
> enough Leased Rec Fee on this one! And HDMI port is not working
> anymore!  Any possible way to get rid of this fee?
> 
> I'd appreciate expert opinions.


You only have one tv and one receiver? I was under the impression that you only paid the lease fee/additional receiver fee for the second receiver and up. I always thought that your first receivers fee was included in the package price at least that's how it's always worked on my bill. I never had an additional lease fee until I upgraded and had a second tv hooked up.


----------



## CABill

tsmacro said:


> You only have one tv and one receiver? I was under the impression that you only paid the lease fee/additional receiver fee for the second receiver and up. I always thought that your first receivers fee was included in the package price at least that's how it's always worked on my bill. I never had an additional lease fee until I upgraded and had a second tv hooked up.


DISH'n It Up existing customer upgrades done prior to about Feb '08 always had a lease fee. That meant that even as the only receiver on the account, the lease fee applied. If avman7 were to upgrade NOW, and get a 722 for the 622, he'd reduce his monthly bill by $7/month. But commit to 24 months. Might be better to wait for a 922 if that's what he had in mind for down the road. It is only for the past year that existing customer upgrade rules for the 1st receiver always being included with the ATxxx package matched the rules always in effect for new customers.


----------



## avman7

Thanks for replies.

It sounds like Vip 922 is very impressive. As long as it's affordable I will probably
wait and upgrade later this year.


----------



## kb7oeb

If you don't want to upgrade now it might be worth calling dish and trying to get the fee removed since they don't charge it for new upgrades anymore.


----------

